# V-Cubes!



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure if a missed a thread, but i just saw that the prices for the cubes are now on the V-Cube site!

39 Euros for the 6x6x6 and 48Euros for the 7x7x7!

http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php


----------



## masterofthebass (May 27, 2008)

This is insane.... That's $76 for the 7x7!!! I can't believe that they would actually think these prices are affordable... Now I really, really needto find a job to pay for this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

Will these prices stop you from buying them? I didn't think so. 

Me either. I hope shipping isn't too bad. $150 for two cubes - I must be insane. (Hmm, I guess I'll need to buy two of each, in case something happens to one of them. $300 now. Ugh.)


----------



## tim (May 27, 2008)

wow, cheaper than i expected.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 27, 2008)

It's actually quite funny. Pretty much the best 3x3x3 you can get costs you less than $7 (DIY type D) and here you're paying 10 times that for a 7x7x7.


----------



## fanwuq (May 27, 2008)

I guess I'll never get to play chess on an 8x8x8.  when that comes out, it will be probably be over $100.


----------



## Stefan (May 27, 2008)

Nice prices! Gonna get at least two of each size.


----------



## brunson (May 27, 2008)

I don't think the prices are unreasonable. The tooling for the manufacture is probably pretty high, and the price only starts coming down after those costs are recouped. That's a major factor in the economy of scale.

Edit: Coincidentally, I was googling for the PDF of the V-Cube patent over the weekend, but never turned it up. I know I found it once when I first heard of the V-Cube, does anyone have a link to it?


----------



## Johannes91 (May 27, 2008)

I think the prices are fine, too. I've already spent hundreds of euros on puzzles, so 112€ for one 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 isn't that much.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 27, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> I think the prices are fine, too. I've already spent hundreds of euros on puzzles, so 112€ for one 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 isn't that much.



Yes, but that's in Euros... For US people, that's $176. It's a little expensive, but most will end up paying it anyway.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 27, 2008)

Just like many other products in the world, they can be expensive but well worth the cost....

But wow, looks like i need to save more than i though


----------



## Johannes91 (May 27, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > 112€
> ...


And for Thai people, that's almost 5,700 bahts.


----------



## Pedro (May 27, 2008)

yeah, shipping will probably be expensive  (for me, in South America)

let's say something like rubiks.com (expensive) shipping...20 dollars...

170 dollars...wow, quite a lot


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 27, 2008)

7x7 would be interesting, but 6x6 is cheaper and faster done, hm.....
But the 7x7 has this unique form.....
6x6 has the number 6 in it...^^


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 27, 2008)

brunson said:


> I don't think the prices are unreasonable. The tooling for the manufacture is probably pretty high, and the price only starts coming down after those costs are recouped. That's a major factor in the economy of scale.
> 
> Edit: Coincidentally, I was googling for the PDF of the V-Cube patent over the weekend, but never turned it up. I know I found it once when I first heard of the V-Cube, does anyone have a link to it?



http://www.google.com/patents?id=TVabAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=verdes+cube

I have it bookmarked XD


----------



## brunson (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, Patrick!


----------



## pjk (May 27, 2008)

25 Euros for the 5x5... interesting. I don't think the prices are too bad, considering. I will probably get 1 or 2 each, afterall, they will last a lifetime. I wonder if they will get sold out and become worth more when they do like the Megaminx. Does anyone know how many they are producing?


----------



## Siraj A. (May 27, 2008)

Ugh after I sell my Wii I'm not going to have ANY money! I doubt the prices will go down, too.


----------



## Dene (May 27, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Nice prices! Gonna get at least two of each size.



Same right here. Although I shouldn't really pay up a good $500NZ for it at the moment, I will anyway  . It's interesting how the 6x6x6 weighs so much more than the 5x5x5, yet is heavier than the 7x7x7 >.<


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 27, 2008)

The prices probably won't go down. There are no other 6x6 or 7x7 cubes on the market, so V-cube can control the prices.


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2008)

Wow, it's definitely higher than I thought it would be. The 5x5 is $40 for instance, which is twice as much as an ES 5x5, disregarding shipping. I'll certainly still buy a 6x6 and 7x7 (and I'll probably end up getting a 5x5 too, to be competitive), but I'm pretty sure that I'll abandon the idea I had of getting two of every cube they produce. I understand the costs involved in creating these impressively accurate and durable puzzles, but I'm not made of money like some of you people with full-time jobs...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 27, 2008)

I guess when you make the ONLY 6x6x6s and 7x7x7s, you can charge whatever. it's not that bad anyway :]


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 27, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I guess when you make the ONLY 6x6x6s and 7x7x7s, you can charge whatever. it's not that bad anyway :]



monopoly much>?


----------



## Robert (May 28, 2008)

If they try to sell them in the US it would cost less IMO, most things in Europe are more expensive than the US.

If that doesn't happen maybe the chinese makers will make cheaper clones and maybe better.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, definitely going to wait, to try them at the very least. (I actually don't have the money to spare, at least on twisty puzzles.)

Maybe I won't beat Dan Cohen or Michael Gottlieb, but it'll sure be fun to beat a bunch of other people with V-Cubes on my EastSheen.


----------



## hdskull (May 28, 2008)

It's only bad because the US Dollar has depreciated greatly over a short period of time.


----------



## cmhardw (May 29, 2008)

http://www.v-cubes.com/products.php

So yeah I totally plan to spend over US$300 (~200€) on V-cubes on that pre-order coming up next month.

So far I'm pretty much set on
1 5x5x5
2 6x6x6
2 7x7x7

I mean you gotta have at least one good speed cube and one good blindfold cube ;-) If I like the 5x5x5 enough for speed I'll get a second one for blindfolded, but so far I really like my current rubiks.com 5x5x5 for blindfold.

What cubes is everyone else planning on getting now that the prices are posted?

Chris


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

Chris, i'm merging this thread w/ the other v-cubes thread already made


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 29, 2008)

Hmm, I'd actually prefer to get multiple 5x5x5's, since those are the only comp cubes so far, and they're cheaper (or maybe I'm just thinking that because I'm sitting around with an NR to break but no good 5x5x5)...

Anyhow, my parents practically promised me one of each, and I'm definitely getting them.


----------



## cmhardw (May 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Chris, i'm merging this thread w/ the other v-cubes thread already made



holy crap I missed the boat! I never even saw the original thread, yeah that's fine then 

Chris


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 29, 2008)

lol In New Zealand, we will have to pay somethhing around $90 for the 7x7x7 (not that I want it)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, Chris, I'll probably get 2 of each. I would skimp on the 5x5x5 like you and just get one, but with the total amount being spent, why try to save a measly extra $40? 

Besides, at the moment I'm limited to a 4 cube multiBLD with 5x5x5 (3 ES, 1 Meffert's); this would up me to 6. (I guess I should concentrate on getting a 3 cube multi solve first, huh?)


----------



## cmhardw (May 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Besides, at the moment I'm limited to a 4 cube multiBLD with 5x5x5 (3 ES, 1 Meffert's); this would up me to 6. (I guess I should concentrate on getting a 3 cube multi solve first, huh?)



Haha Mike you're the man! You guys and your multi-cube craziness. I'll just be happy to be able to do the 7x7x7 BLD, I can't imagine the multi-cube 5x5x5 craziness you and Daniel have attempted/are attempting ;-)

Chris


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

Who will do the 2-7 Relay BLD? Chris, you gotta give it a go 

I bet Mike will


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 29, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when you make the ONLY 6x6x6s and 7x7x7s, you can charge whatever. it's not that bad anyway :]
> ...



You don't exactly charge whatever... AP Microeconomics comes back to haunt me.

515RMB for a 7x7x7... o_o



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> It's actually quite funny. Pretty much the best 3x3x3 you can get costs you less than $7 (DIY type D) and here you're paying 10 times that for a 7x7x7.



The ONLY 7x7x7 on the market, mind you. 3x3x3s are pretty much oligopolistic, so it's going to be relatively cheaper compared to a monopoly that faces the same costs.

</econrant>


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

joey said:


> Who will do the 2-7 Relay BLD? Chris, you gotta give it a go
> 
> I bet Mike will



Of course I will, but only after I've done a 6x6x6 and a 7x7x7 individually first - I have to work up to it. It's my way to increase gradually. In fact, I probably won't attempt a 2-7 relay until I succeed at a 2-6 relay first. So it might take me a couple of months to get to my first try at it. But I can't wait for it!

The scary thought is how long those are going to take...


----------



## jonny guitar (May 29, 2008)

Those prices won't make it through the customs-free route that under $40 cube orders do in Canada...add another whack on the top.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (May 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> This is insane.... That's $76 for the 7x7!!! I can't believe that they would actually think these prices are affordable... Now I really, really needto find a job to pay for this.



No, I think they are affordable at least for the european cubers.
It's less than I expected because there were rumours between 50 and 100 Euro.
At these prices I will definitvely buy a 6x6x6 and a 7x7x7.

I know that's much money for the US people, but thats because of the current exchange rate. On October 26th in the year 2000 (less than 8 years ag) 48 Euros were less than 40 Euros.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2008)

Markus, I completely agree with you. If the prices were in $ instead of Euro, then I would think that would be reasonable.


----------



## Tyson (May 29, 2008)

I think the prices are completely reasonable. I'm actually surprised they aren't higher. It's been in development over so many years, and their market size is so small. How are they going to pay for everything?

I might buy some, but probably not for myself. I feel that they're useless in my hands, because I'm no good at them. I'll probably donate them to the cubing community at my alma mater... you know, they keep calling me asking me for money. I'd like to donate money in a way that makes a real difference.


----------



## cpt.Justice (May 30, 2008)

When will the cubes be available for pre-ordering? And who qualifies for "the friends who have contacted us these last 5 years"? I wanna get the cubes for my summer vacation


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 31, 2008)

Well, more than I would want to pay, it'll be worth it.

Now that I don't have a job(Had to quit because of back problems), I think I will put away the money for it now, so tha tI don't spend it. I mean, I must get them.


----------



## Lofty (May 31, 2008)

i dont think i will get them. I don't have a job and if I get a job my money will have to go towards going to US Open/Nationals.


----------



## fanwuq (May 31, 2008)

I might get them now!
My research class is paying me $6*120 over the summer and got a $100 check from school for highest Physics average. That should be enough for a few.


----------



## Steve (Jun 1, 2008)

well considering that they have a monopoly on 6x6 and 7x7 the prices arent too bad.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I might get them now!
> My research class is paying me $6*120 over the summer and got a $100 check from school for highest Physics average. That should be enough for a few.



You get money from your school for being the best at a subject?

I'd be rich by now.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 1, 2008)

hey its the 1st of june >.< no other info released yet...ARGH I GONNA COMMIT SUICIDE


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you expect the 7x7x7 to become a popular event at competitions? Don't you need to be totally pro to get a sub 6-minute time? 
How is the standard color-scheme on the V-cubes btw? I would hate restickering the 7x7x7


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> hey its the 1st of june >.< no other info released yet...ARGH I GONNA COMMIT SUICIDE



Can't you wait AT ALL? June 30th is still June, for your information.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 2, 2008)

hopefully since they come out very close to my birthday, if i have more money to spend after i get my brother spore, i would get one 5x5,one 6x6 and one 7x7. Since hearing about how durable they are i dont see the need to get multiple. 

after i get the 2-5 blind relay down (wont be hard especially because 2 2x2, 3 3x3, and i 4x4 isnt hard) im going for the 2-6 then 2-7 blind relay. also i love my rubiks 5x5, it wont be bad to have another one of higher quality


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2008)

I heard there might be a Greece Open this year where the cubes will actually be sold. If there will be such a tournament I am taking a week of vacation, will bring an extra travelling bag with me and visit Greece while continuously solving BIG cubes


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 3, 2008)

*Birthday*

My birthday is on 14'th of june and everyone asks me what I would like to have but I don't have any wishes but the 3 cubes from v-cubes. I hope they'll be out soon. Anyway, I don't know where they deliver it from. I'm from Austria and I found some information that it's from greece. Is that right?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 3, 2008)

*cube4u*

I asked the guy from cube4u if he will sell them too if they are available and he said that he will try to get them as soon as possible from v-cubes. So I think cube4u will sell them also when they are available.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 3, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> I asked the guy from cube4u if he will sell them too if they are available and he said that he will try to get them as soon as possible from v-cubes. So I think cube4u will sell them also when they are available.



Yeah but they will be quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't you guys know that they won't be available until September? A pre-order doesn't mean you'll get the cubes in June, it means you pre-order them for september.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 3, 2008)

i gonna die soon of waiting...aaaaaa okay i should be more patient. and learn from bikshu to solve cube with inner peace.


----------



## Jai (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody else notice the new 6x6 and 7x7 section on Cube4You? It's empty, but it means the guy will either definitely be getting V Cubes early, to be available for pre-order, or he's just very excited about the September release


----------



## LarsN (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm keeping my hopes up that we'll be able to get hold on the cubes before september. After all, the site states that in june we can pre-order and own the cubes. That could mean anything, so I'm being optimistic about it.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 5, 2008)

Jai said:


> (...) it means the guy will either definitely be getting V Cubes early, to be available for pre-order, or he's just very excited about the September release


Yay! I doubt they will have empty categories for three months


----------



## niKo (Jun 5, 2008)

Scrambling is going to be hell on a 7x7x7.. and 6x6x6, for that matter. heh.


----------



## nicoJ (Jun 5, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> It's actually quite funny. Pretty much the best 3x3x3 you can get costs you less than $7 (DIY type D) and here you're paying 10 times that for a 7x7x7.



watch this:
3 x 3 x 3 = 27
7 x 7 x 7 = 343

if you see, it is more than 10 times more
(12.703703703703703703703........)

so it is not so expensive





sorry, i was joking
it really is expensive, but they are so because there are new, and (nearly) everybody is going to pay for having them before anybody else
yeah, i know it is expensive, but i think i will buy one as soon as the prices get lower (when they see that they have sold less than expected)

see you!!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 5, 2008)

nikoJ: What you said is true, even if your math isn't: a 3x3 has 21 pieces, a 7x7 has 213 (counting the core). Paying 10 times more for a puzzle with almost exactly 10 times more pieces seems totally fair to me. Remember that V-cubes are much sturdier than Eastsheens, so the quality of individual pieces really is similar to a 3x3.

niKo: Scrambling isn't that bad, really. Sure, it's a lot more moves than we're used to, but V-cubes turn really good, so you won't hurt your wrists doing it. Trying to scramble a very stiff Rubik's 5x5 or Megaminx is much, much worse than scrambling a 7x7 will be.

cpt.Justice: I don't think 7x7 will be a popular event because of the 10 minute time limit. That equates to maybe 3 minutes on the 5x5 so it will take a significant amount of practice for most people to get under that barrier at all. On the other hand, very few people have done 4x4 BLD but they hold it very often, so if you practice you should see plenty of chances to show off your bigcubing skills


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Jun 6, 2008)

fanwuq: The chess pieces would slide off the "pillowed" texture of the cube anyway. Velcro stickers or chess pieces with suction cups would still be a viable possibility.


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean the flat 6^3 or the "pillowed" 6^3?

EDIT: Do they have these two options or is it limited to the "pillowed" version?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 7, 2008)

right now (well, whenever "now" will be this year) they offer the flat 6x6x6 and the pillowed 7x7x7. And of course the flat 5x5x5. Don't know why they don't offer the pillowed 6x6x6 instead of the flat one, I liked the 7x7x7 more than the 6x6x6, although they have the same number of pieces and should be the same because of that. Maybe because it is pillowed...


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 7, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Don't know why they don't offer the pillowed 6x6x6 instead of the flat one



It makes sense to me to first release the flat one, and then everyone will buy a new pillowed one later. And if they release it at the same time as 4x4 or 8x8 then people will buy them as well and make bigger orders. The guys at V-cube are smart


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 7, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> RobinBloehm said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why they don't offer the pillowed 6x6x6 instead of the flat one
> ...



good idea, that makes sense to me now, too


----------



## pjk (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think 6x6's are pillowed.


----------



## niKo (Jun 7, 2008)

qqwref: [size=-2]psst! It was meant to be a pun  [/size]


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

v-cube pre-order :http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248

But.....u need the login info...sigh


----------



## Bryan (Jun 17, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> v-cube pre-order :http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248
> 
> But.....u need the login info...sigh



http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10069

No, the order site was opened briefly and some people ordered. Somehow, the URL made it to the rubiks.com forum and cube4you. How someone got it, I don't know. But according to a friend of Verdes (Georges), it looks like the lucky people who ordered before it was made private again will be shipped their orders and should receive them within three weeks. The password that's on it now is a directory password, which is usually used by a webserver to block users, not the ecommerce software login. This is probabaly so he can work out the kinks in the system. 

Bryan
Lucky Person


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bryan said:


> andrewvo1324 said:
> 
> 
> > v-cube pre-order :http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248
> ...



AWWW U GOT IT??? luckky dude...


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 17, 2008)

Whew, this password's tough. I've tried 123456, 111111-999999, password, vcubes. This Verdes guy is pretty smart. Wait, he figured out how to make higher order cubes, why did I think those passwords would work?


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Whew, this password's tough. I've tried 123456, 111111-999999, password, vcubes. This Verdes guy is pretty smart. Wait, he figured out how to make higher order cubes, why did I think those passwords would work?



u will never crack it...


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahhhh, this is killing me. I can't wait until I sit down with a 7x7x7 and I can spend a good 15 minutes solving a cube as fast as I can.


----------



## hdskull (Jun 17, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

The V-cube is teh only reason I haven't bought a 5x5 yet.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## qqwref (Jun 17, 2008)

niKo said:


> qqwref: [size=-2]psst! It was meant to be a pun  [/size]


Oh come on, I'm a smart guy. I go to Caltech for chrissake... you really don't think I knew it was meant to be a joke? Especially when you SAID it was? Unless things have changed a lot around here, I think I do have the right to look at humorous ideas literally and see if what was originally a joke could end up to be a valid and interesting statement. Lucas Garron does this all the time and nobody ever tells him he's stupid. What's your problem with me, huh?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 17, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Lucas Garron does this all the time and nobody ever tells him he's stupid.



Heheheheheheh...


----------



## TimMc (Jun 17, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> u will never crack it...



You don't need to.

Basic authentication is being used so you just need to compromise the server or another one connected to it and packet sniff for a header containing the username and password.

Don't hack kiddies 

Be patient! 

Tim.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 17, 2008)

I emailed the guy who leaked the link and asked him how he got it and this was his story.



GuyWhoLeakedLink said:


> It was wierd i went to the sites contact list and i sent them a question and it took me to a page were it said thank you and we will will get back to you as soon as possible and i moved my mouse and there was some hidden link that highlighted so i clicked it and it was the store so i decided to share it.



I checked the thank you page and there's no hidden link. Either he's lying or Verdes removed it.

I can't believe I was on the shop before he password protected it and I didn't buy them right away....


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 19, 2008)

I JUST ORDERED MY 7x7x7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jens (Jun 19, 2008)

Jippie, first Germany defeats Portugal 3:2 and then we can order V-Cubes


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 19, 2008)

FUDGE how did portugal lose... i mean they are beast.. =/

anyway YAY VCUBES to bad its to expensive.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 19, 2008)

Jens said:


> Jippie, first Germany defeats Portugal 3:2 and then we can order V-Cubes



Yeah, I love everyone and everything today


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, it's going to cost me $190 for the 7x7x7 and 6x6x6, and shipping to my country. Then i'll have to pay another $23 for import duties when the cubes arrived.

Somehow i just can't justify spending over $200 on two Rubik's cubes. I just can't.

How disappointing...


----------



## brunson (Jun 20, 2008)

Besides, the Greek Postal Service will probably lose them. ;-)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2008)

That's a good one ! HAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 20, 2008)

Cost... too... much...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Cost... too... much...




Very... worth... it...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 20, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Cost... too... much...
> ...



Umm, I beg to differ. 

$200 could very easily go to something that has slightly more importance, like college textbooks.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...




I only spent $118. Just got the 7x7x7.

Leaves enough to get a few text books


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 20, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> $200 could very easily go to something that has slightly more importance, like college textbooks.



More like college textbook, especially for math or science.

I'm rationalizing it to myself over and over with the post somewhere on this forum explaining that piece by piece, an $80 7x7x7 actually is cheaper than a $10 3x3x3. So I'm SAVING money.

Also, this thing will last for a long time, so it's an investment. Right? Right?


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 20, 2008)

I just ordered a 6x6x6! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these! I only ordered the 6x6x6 for now because my birthday is coming up so I'll get the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 then. I'm so pumped!

I've been doing some 6x6x6 solves on Gabbasoft to prepare. I'm sure that people have been doing this for a while, but I've been doing the edge pairing by reducing the cube to a 4x4x4. It's kind of like AVG edges on the 5x5x5... you build a lot of semi pairs with the bottom two edge pieces, and eventually all of your edges will be semi pairs. Then you can just solve it like a normal 4x4x4 by doing 2 or 6 pairs at a time, treating the semi pairs as one edge piece. The same parity issue comes up as in AVG 5x5x5, so you can use the same alg to solve: r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. I think using this method, a 2:00-2:30 average is possible. The centers shouldn't take any longer than a minute. Then, I'm thinking somewhere around 30 seconds to build all the semi pairs and another 20-25 to finish pairing (which again is exactly like pairing edges in a 4x4x4 and a lot of people can do it even faster than that). Then 20-30 seconds for the 3x3x3 part, depending on whether you have parity or not. I can't wait to try it on a real cube! I bet my 6x6x6 average will pass up my 5x5x5 average!


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2008)

so i just came across this just now.. and i'm stumped now. i can't afford this right now. so will it be safe to wait until august? will these still be available by then?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I just ordered a 6x6x6! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these! I only ordered the 6x6x6 for now because my birthday is coming up so I'll get the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 then. I'm so pumped!
> 
> I've been doing some 6x6x6 solves on Gabbasoft to prepare. I'm sure that people have been doing this for a while, but I've been doing the edge pairing by reducing the cube to a 4x4x4. It's kind of like AVG edges on the 5x5x5... you build a lot of semi pairs with the bottom two edge pieces, and eventually all of your edges will be semi pairs. Then you can just solve it like a normal 4x4x4 by doing 2 or 6 pairs at a time, treating the semi pairs as one edge piece. The same parity issue comes up as in AVG 5x5x5, so you can use the same alg to solve: r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. I think using this method, a 2:00-2:30 average is possible. The centers shouldn't take any longer than a minute. Then, I'm thinking somewhere around 30 seconds to build all the semi pairs and another 20-25 to finish pairing (which again is exactly like pairing edges in a 4x4x4 and a lot of people can do it even faster than that). Then 20-30 seconds for the 3x3x3 part, depending on whether you have parity or not. I can't wait to try it on a real cube! I bet my 6x6x6 average will pass up my 5x5x5 average!



Hell yeah! except Im ordering a 5x5, and 7x7. I dont really care for 6x6 for now, On top i cant afford them all. So this weekend or monday i will order them. ahh I cant wait!


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my bank account is quite angry at me now....


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 20, 2008)

I had this message at paypal while ordering: We were unable to verify the credit card you are using with this transaction. Please check that the credit card information you originally provided PayPal is still correct.
THERE SHOULD BE NOTHING WRONG ARGHHHHHH anyone can help me with this?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah give me your paypal username and password


----------



## Bryan (Jun 20, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Yeah give me your paypal username and password



Remember, you also need his credit card number.

Perhaps you haven't used Paypal in a while and your credit card has a new expiration date?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I just ordered a 6x6x6! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these! I only ordered the 6x6x6 for now because my birthday is coming up so I'll get the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 then. I'm so pumped!
> 
> I've been doing some 6x6x6 solves on Gabbasoft to prepare. I'm sure that people have been doing this for a while, but I've been doing the edge pairing by reducing the cube to a 4x4x4. It's kind of like AVG edges on the 5x5x5... you build a lot of semi pairs with the bottom two edge pieces, and eventually all of your edges will be semi pairs. Then you can just solve it like a normal 4x4x4 by doing 2 or 6 pairs at a time, treating the semi pairs as one edge piece. The same parity issue comes up as in AVG 5x5x5, so you can use the same alg to solve: r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. I think using this method, a 2:00-2:30 average is possible. The centers shouldn't take any longer than a minute. Then, I'm thinking somewhere around 30 seconds to build all the semi pairs and another 20-25 to finish pairing (which again is exactly like pairing edges in a 4x4x4 and a lot of people can do it even faster than that). Then 20-30 seconds for the 3x3x3 part, depending on whether you have parity or not. I can't wait to try it on a real cube! I bet my 6x6x6 average will pass up my 5x5x5 average!


 
Glad to see you like my method of edge pairing Jason. When I was looking for a way to solve my bigcubes for the first time I first tried layer by layer, but that was just to slow (and boring). Then I changed to building only centers layer-by-layer and that worked quite nicely for me (I later found out that this was the way Pochmann described). But then I started thinking about scalability to larger cubes and found that 2 opposites centers, followed by 1 center at a time was just as easy, used fewer moves and scaled well to any size cube.
Because I liked solving centers first I had to figure out a way to solve edges without messing up the centers. Initially I just figured out a way to do 1-at-a-time, then figured out a way to do 2-at-a-time and then improved that by starting with a semi-pair to greatly simplify 2-at-a-time and improve look-ahead+speed. For > 5x5x5 cubes the semi-pair process should work just as well, you just have to do it several times and on different levels/layers/slices. So for a 9x9x9 cube you would have (9-2)*12 edges to pair. I imagined starting at the middle (5th) layer and adding the 4th+6th layer, then the 3rd+7th layer and finally the 2nd+8th layer (working inside -> out). However working outside -> in might work just as well or even better, especially on even numbered cubes.

I wonder which method the "bigcubes.com-people" will start using. I can imagine that doing the 8 "tredges" is still possible for a 6x6x6 (not for a 7x7x7 anymore because you need 5 edges and only have 4 faces), but the number of algs for the final 4 "tredges" would simply grow way to fast. For AVG edges you will always need only that 1 alg (+intuition)


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2008)

one method people use (and me too, on my baaaaaaad 6x6x6 solves at hi-games) is "multi-reduction"

you first pair the inner edges, like a 4x4
then you match those with the outer edges, like the 5x5

works quite well


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 20, 2008)

my upsized ortega plus commutators plus centres last requires little brain power..just spam...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason, I think you are grossly overestimating the ability to be fast on a 6x6. If you look at the people who have them already, Frank says he can average about 3:30. Also looking at Michael Gottlieb's computer cube results, you can look and compare to the 5x5:

Michael's 5x5 time is 1:06. The WR is 1:23. That's a factor of 1.26. So taking Michael's 6x6 time of 2:04 (I think he actually averages around 2:20-30) you get a WR time of 2:36. 

Personally, I don't even think this time will be reachable for a little bit. I think that 3:00 is equivalent to something like the 1:45 goal on 5x5. Also, centers are much harder than you think, if you think you can get them sub-1.


----------



## jonny guitar (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no problems with the cube prices but man, 44 bucks for shipping is pretty steep! 

*Anybody know what method they ship*? Is it a courier or standard mail? I hope it is something that hooks up with Canada Post rather than UPS so the brokerage fees are not outrageous.


.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Personally, I don't even think this time will be reachable for a little bit.


Well, until Erik gets one.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 20, 2008)

jonny guitar said:


> I have no problems with the cube prices but man, 44 bucks for shipping is pretty steep!
> 
> *Anybody know what method they ship*? Is it a courier or standard mail? I hope it is something that hooks up with Canada Post rather than UPS so the brokerage fees are not outrageous.
> 
> ...





44? I only payed 37.

No idea what method, all I know is 2 weeks.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 20, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I just ordered a 6x6x6! I can't wait to get my hands on one of these! I only ordered the 6x6x6 for now because my birthday is coming up so I'll get the 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 then. I'm so pumped!
> 
> I've been doing some 6x6x6 solves on Gabbasoft to prepare. I'm sure that people have been doing this for a while, but I've been doing the edge pairing by reducing the cube to a 4x4x4. It's kind of like AVG edges on the 5x5x5... you build a lot of semi pairs with the bottom two edge pieces, and eventually all of your edges will be semi pairs. Then you can just solve it like a normal 4x4x4 by doing 2 or 6 pairs at a time, treating the semi pairs as one edge piece. The same parity issue comes up as in AVG 5x5x5, so you can use the same alg to solve: r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2. I think using this method, a 2:00-2:30 average is possible. The centers shouldn't take any longer than a minute. Then, I'm thinking somewhere around 30 seconds to build all the semi pairs and another 20-25 to finish pairing (which again is exactly like pairing edges in a 4x4x4 and a lot of people can do it even faster than that). Then 20-30 seconds for the 3x3x3 part, depending on whether you have parity or not. I can't wait to try it on a real cube! I bet my 6x6x6 average will pass up my 5x5x5 average!



I think pairing the two inner edges of a 6x6x6 first is much easier. Cause if you pair the two bottom edges, you have the following process:
1. Recognize the (example) green-orange outer edge is in your buffer 
position. 
2. Search for a green-orange inner-edge
3. Check, if it is the correct one of the two(!) green-orange inner-edges. If so, got to step 5.
4. Search for the second green-orange inner-edge
5. Start with the next pair.



Pairing the two inner edges first is easier cause there is only one other inner edge with the same color. So do 4x4->5x5, not 5x5->4x4


----------



## Stefan (Jun 20, 2008)

Darn system has a total value limit and didn't let me buy my 3+2+2 cubes, had to settle for 2+2+2. I'm sad. Can I get some sympathy here?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah, we wanted to order 3 of each (Sébastien, Jens and me), but couldn't, of course. There is a limit of 225Euros, I think.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 20, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Darn system has a total value limit and didn't let me buy my 3+2+2 cubes, had to settle for 2+2+2. I'm sad. Can I get some sympathy here?



Why not buy a wii >.> get some excersise.(even though you look skinny)

haha. But your rich


----------



## TimMc (Jun 21, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Why not buy a wii >.> get some excersise.(even though you look skinny)
> 
> haha. But your rich



heh, it'd be nice if they offer discounts for early customers later on in the year if they can afford it 

Buy 2 of one kind and save 20% etc.... Lack of massive cardboard packaging would reduce the price too though ^^

Tim.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 21, 2008)

Just wondering... How do you solve the last two centers on a 6x6x6? I've gotten the I've gotten the first 4 on hi-games, But can't finish the last 2. HELP!!!!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 21, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Just wondering... How do you solve the last two centers on a 6x6x6? I've gotten the I've gotten the first 4 on hi-games, But can't finish the last 2. HELP!!!!



Make two 3x3's on each center face, and then extend both to 4x3. You should end up with two 4x1 lines which a scrambled. Just do some slice moves to swap them.



Tim.


----------



## sam (Jun 21, 2008)

Last two centers = Commutators/other little tricks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2008)

the niklas commutator is the most common.

R U' L' U R' U' L U. Try it and see what it does


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 21, 2008)

Woot, my fiancé ordered me a V-Cube 5x5x5 and 7x7x7! So I only had to pay for the 6x6x6 and I'm getting all 3 cubes.  I can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 21, 2008)

I could only afford 1, so got the 7x7x7. Do you think that they will make more 6x6x6s eventually? I will be devistated if I never get to get my hands on one.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 21, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried if I were you, they certainly will. (I only got the 7x7 myself. It's not only a question of money though, I also heard that the 6x6 is sort of crappy [some of my friends who tried it told me that].)


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 21, 2008)

ill wait for the price to dip


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 21, 2008)

Kenny said:


> I wouldn't be too worried if I were you, they certainly will. (I only got the 7x7 myself. It's not only a question of money though, I also heard that the 6x6 is sort of crappy [some of my friends who tried it told me that].)



I'm not sure who I talked to about that, but the flat 6x6x6 they sell now is only very few millimetres away from being undoable in the flat shape, that's why the 7x7x7 has to be pillowed. The "6b)" the mention on their website should be much better cause it uses the same interior as the V7, only the pieces you see are different.

So they sell the flat 6a now, and when they sell 6b in the future, a lot of people will buy the pillowed 6b because it is better...good idea of Mr. Verdes


----------



## Jacco (Jun 21, 2008)

I've ordered all 3 of them =D
From what I've tested I can say the 7x7 and 5x5 are amazing, the 6x6 is ok though.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 21, 2008)

i've just ordered the 7x7. i really wander how it will be. i have to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2008)

Robin, I really don't think that the 6B and 6A are different puzzles. They both have the same mechanism, as you can see by the patents. The reason for people saying the 6x6 isn't that great, is the fact that it has the same flaws as the ES mechanisms, internal pieces. The 7x7 is apparently perfect, because it is an expansion of their 5x5 design, where there's no internal pieces. I really don't see how the pillowed 6x6 will be better than the flat 6x6 when they have the same mechanism.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 21, 2008)

So, it seems from the pictures that the cubes have normal white-cube color schemes? Can someone give me a update on the schemes as soon as they get their cubes? It must suck to resticker the 7x7 :S


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 21, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Robin, I really don't think that the 6B and 6A are different puzzles. They both have the same mechanism, as you can see by the patents. The reason for people saying the 6x6 isn't that great, is the fact that it has the same flaws as the ES mechanisms, internal pieces. The 7x7 is apparently perfect, because it is an expansion of their 5x5 design, where there's no internal pieces. I really don't see how the pillowed 6x6 will be better than the flat 6x6 when they have the same mechanism.



Well, you are right, I just looked at the patents closely, it says:

"We have already mentioned that the only difference between the two versions of the cube No6 is in their final shape."


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 21, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> So, it seems from the pictures that the cubes have normal white-cube color schemes? Can someone give me a update on the schemes as soon as they get their cubes? It must suck to resticker the 7x7 :S



are there even stickers available for the 7x7x7?


----------



## Gprano (Jun 21, 2008)

Cubesmith will have them soon, they just wait their Vcubes to check their scheme is right.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 21, 2008)

ok. nice. but it will be a pain to resticker them


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 21, 2008)

do you guys think that the cubes would need lubrication? it'll be a pain to disassemble the cubes..


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 21, 2008)

the only cube i bought was the 6x6x6. i hope it isnt tooo bad


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 21, 2008)

I sent an e-mail to v-cubes through the contanct form on their website asking if they could ship both of my orders together (I had two separate orders- the first one was the 6x6x6, and the second one was 5x5x5 and 7x7x7). Even though I paid two shipping orders, it would just be nice to get all of my cubes in one package. I got two e-mails back. Here is the first:

"sorry
that goes to someone else"

And the second:

"what all these that are you saying?
i send the e-mail to everyone
please recall what you said"

Umm...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 21, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I sent an e-mail to v-cubes through the contanct form on their website asking if they could ship both of my orders together (I had two separate orders- the first one was the 6x6x6, and the second one was 5x5x5 and 7x7x7). Even though I paid two shipping orders, it would just be nice to get all of my cubes in one package. I got two e-mails back. Here is the first:
> 
> *"sorry
> that goes to someone else"
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH wow.... lmao


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 21, 2008)

Ack, I have next to no money, and even if I did, I think it would be a struggle to persuade my parents that spending <£80 on "a couple of puzzles" is a wise investment. I suppose Gabbasoft will have to do for a bit longer, at least until a price drop or my parents see the light.


----------



## pjk (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice, I plan on getting at least a 6x6 and 7x7. I wonder if the stickers are going to be good, long-lasting, or if they will be like the 3x3 Rubiks in stores.

Jason, that is weird you got that response. Email them again. You should be able to combine orders, and you should get reimbursed some money because you paid for it twice.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 22, 2008)

pjk said:


> Nice, I plan on getting at least a 6x6 and 7x7. I wonder if the stickers are going to be good, long-lasting, or if they will be like the 3x3 Rubiks in stores.


The V-cube stickers have a better quality than 3x3 Rubik's Brand stickers. Their quality is similar to Cubesmith stickers.


----------



## brunson (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of CubeSmith tiles for my 3x3's, but I wonder if they'd work on a pillowed cube. I'm thinking maybe not unless they were preshaped to conform to the curvature.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you think Cubesmith will start selling V-cube stickers? If I do get to buy one, I'm gonna try not to wear down the stickers. 216 stickers on 6x6 and 294 stickers on 7x7. Blehh. I might have to blow off school for a day to resticker one.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 22, 2008)

Cubesmith.com said:


> Stickers for the new 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 V-Cubes will be available in a few weeks.


Yes, I think Cubesmith will sell stickers for the V-Cubes.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 22, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Do you think Cubesmith will start selling V-cube stickers? If I do get to buy one, I'm gonna try not to wear down the stickers. 216 stickers on 6x6 and 294 stickers on 7x7. Blehh. I might have to blow off school for a day to resticker one.



Who said you had to do it in one sitting?


----------



## Henrik (Jun 22, 2008)

Cubesmith will sell stickers, he already announced that.
http://cubesmith.com/
And I would use af few days too if I had to resticker. 

Henrik


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 22, 2008)

is there already someone who has received his V-cube?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 22, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Darn system has a total value limit and didn't let me buy my 3+2+2 cubes, had to settle for 2+2+2. I'm sad. Can I get some sympathy here?


 
Sure. Shipping cost for my sympathty is equal to shipping cost for the V-Cubes 

And I was planning on buying a bunch (like 10 of each) and distributing them among others to save greatly on shipping costs, but I guess that is not an option anymore


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And I was planning on buying a bunch (like 10 of each) and distributing them among others to save greatly on shipping costs, but I guess that is not an option anymore



I would assume that was his intention behind the limit.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2008)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And I was planning on buying a bunch (like 10 of each) and distributing them among others to save greatly on shipping costs, but I guess that is not an option anymore
> ...



Actually, I think its more about re-selling. This keeps people like cube4you from ordering them all up and then reselling them later (like with the meffert's megaminxes) I really don't think v-cubes cares about saving money on shipping, as they probably aren't making their profit there


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> This keeps people like cube4you from ordering them all up and then reselling them later (like with the meffert's megaminxes)



Not like that didn't actually happen.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



What you said is exactly what I meant, not the part about the shipping (sorry that was unclear >.<).


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 23, 2008)

Can anyone help me find pics of the disassembled state of the 6x6? i think i saw it before but forgot where to find it..


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

wait, im not sure if this is just for pre-ordering or for actual purchase? because what happened to september?


----------



## pjk (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like the v-cubes site is down because they exceeded their bandwidth limit.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 24, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> Can anyone help me find pics of the disassembled state of the 6x6? i think i saw it before but forgot where to find it..





Haven't seen that before. There was a post showing the disassembled state of the 7x7.

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=4558


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know for certain if the 5,6,7 (respectively) use springs in their mechanisms? From that one pic I just saw it looks like it might, but I want a definitive answer.

I've always been curious about this. I could bother to research this myself, but this thread is so active here...


-Doug


----------



## Flame838 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm probably gonna get a 5x5 but not a 6x6 or 7x7 they're too expensive and I haven't even solved on e before.


----------



## tim (Jun 24, 2008)

Flame838 said:


> I'm probably gonna get a 5x5 but not a 6x6 or 7x7 they're too expensive and I haven't even solved on e before.



Solving the 6x6 or 7x7 is a piece of cake, if you know how to solve the 4x4/5x5.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 24, 2008)

Flame838 said:


> I haven't even solved on e before.


Why would that be a reason to not buy them? I think the opposite, learning new things is interesting.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 24, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> Does anyone know for certain if the 5,6,7 (respectively) use springs in their mechanisms? From that one pic I just saw it looks like it might, but I want a definitive answer.
> 
> I've always been curious about this. I could bother to research this myself, but this thread is so active here...
> 
> ...



The patent says "the supporting screws are surrounded by springs.". So the V-Cubes use springs in their mechanisms.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah but it says "springs" right there, too, and last I heard (from them directly) was that they'll use rivets, not screws.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 24, 2008)

I've also in my mind the idea that v-cubes has rivets instead of screws. At least the "old" versions had, ie Erik's 5x5x5. No idea about the new ones though.


----------



## Erik (Jun 24, 2008)

My prototype indeed has screws you can't adjust, of course there are springs in it. I've heared from a source the final version will have adjustable screws but I first want to know that for sure before I order...


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 24, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Darn system has a total value limit and didn't let me buy my 3+2+2 cubes, had to settle for 2+2+2. I'm sad. Can I get some sympathy here?



Besides a likely increase in shipping charge, I wonder if their system is smart enough to detect multiple orders to the same address. So then this value-limit is pretty useless, just annoying.

Not that I'm ordering any, but what is this "surcharge" they are tacking on to the final total? Is that like a generalized tax of some sort? I find it rather mysterious.

I heard they only produced 500 or each type. Is that true? Now that they have reached over 500 orders, and likely over 500 of at least one of the types, some of the later orders will have to be massively delayed until they can perform a second "printing" right?


-Doug


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2008)

I know that they didn't limit the # of orders one address could do.

The surcharge is to cover paypal fees. They just add the amount to make so that after fees they get their total amount of money.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 25, 2008)

> DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH
> 
> The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
> 27/06/08 on Shipment Number 4458957064.



This was part of an email I received concerning the shipment of V-Cubes at 12.42AM GMT+10 25/06/08.

I don't get whats with the 27/06/08...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2008)

aznblur said:


> > DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH
> >
> > The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
> > 27/06/08 on Shipment Number 4458957064.
> ...



Would you like 6/27/08 instead?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup i got it aswell "The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on 
27/06/08 on Shipment Number..."

Mine shipped at 10.41 PM GMT+8 on the 24/06/08


----------



## joey (Jun 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> aznblur said:
> 
> 
> > > DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH
> ...


Even so, that date hasn't been yet.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 25, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Would you like 6/27/08 instead?



Australians use day/month/year, which is a far more logical choice to use to display the date than month/day/year.


I'm sorry about your ignorance.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 25, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like 6/27/08 instead?
> ...



Bleh, didn't notice that the 27th didn't happen yet. Otherwise, I wouldn't have said that. Neither did I see that you were from Australia.

Do you really think I didn't know that pretty much anywhere outside of North America d/m/y is used?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 25, 2008)

Ahh... DHL. Explains why shipping is so expensive...


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 25, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Ahh... DHL. Explains why shipping is so expensive...



So will this mean fast shipping? I hope so


----------



## watermelon (Jun 25, 2008)

aznblur said:


> > DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH
> >
> > The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
> > 27/06/08 on Shipment Number 4458957064.
> ...





Leviticus said:


> Yup i got it aswell "The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
> 27/06/08 on Shipment Number..."
> 
> Mine shipped at 10.41 PM GMT+8 on the 24/06/08



Hmm, I find it strange that orders #110 and #190 were shipped out before mine (#29). Did both of you order less than 3 cubes (1 of each)? Also, did you receive the notification via email?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 25, 2008)

I haven't recieved an email involving shipping either (#53)


----------



## Jack (Jun 25, 2008)

I just got the email a couple of hours ago, and I was order #137 (I also ordered all 3 cubes).


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe they're processing LIFO.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2008)

wtf?!?!?!?!??!!?!! This is crappy, crappy business practices.


----------



## watermelon (Jun 25, 2008)

My sentiments exactly...


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 25, 2008)

#180, no email


----------



## pjk (Jun 25, 2008)

I received an invoice immediately when I ordered. All it said was the estimated delivery was 2 weeks. I haven't got anything about the shipping date.


----------



## rxdeath (Jun 25, 2008)

first: i'm sure everyone will get their cubes in a prompt manner, and there are very few (if any) places that always process orders in the exact order they were received all of the time. until the timeframe is up i wouldn't get riled because someone else with higher order number received an email.

second: konstantinos sent me this picture to post, this is one table i'd like to have at my house for sure 

http://www.rxdeath.com/pics/cubesoplenty.jpg


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 25, 2008)

WHOA!

thats like.....*counts*..ummmm.....
....209 6x6 cubes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

rxdeath said:


> first: i'm sure everyone will get their cubes in a prompt manner, and there are very few (if any) places that always process orders in the exact order they were received all of the time. until the timeframe is up i wouldn't get riled because someone else with higher order number received an email.
> 
> second: konstantinos sent me this picture to post, this is one table i'd like to have at my house for sure
> 
> http://www.rxdeath.com/pics/cubesoplenty.jpg



You can have the table, just give the cubes to me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm having to remind myself to breathe.

That's set up for my multiBLD attempt, right? I feel sorry for the person who has to scramble the cubes for me, though.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

I feel sorry for whoever has to judge your solves. We'll have to work in shifts and have night watches.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

Let's see - figure I can probably eventually get to where I can solve a 6x6x6 as fast as Chris did on his first attempt, if I practice really hard. But since it's a multi, I have to slow down. Ultra-optimistically, 2 hours per cube.

2 * 209 = 418 hours = a little over 17 days.

I guess I'd better save up a lot of vacation at work.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

Execution is gonna be a pain. You're gonna spend hours wearing a blindfold. When you take it off, the lights are going to blind you and end your cubing career. When you take off the blindfold you're ears will go into shock after days of silence and sudden applause. Execution of 6x6 Multi-BLD will probably ruin your hands. That single attempt may very well end your cubing career.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Execution is gonna be a pain. You're gonna spend hours wearing a blindfold. When you take it off, the lights are going to blind you and end your cubing career. When you take off the blindfold you're ears will go into shock after days of silence and sudden applause. Execution of 6x6 Multi-BLD will probably ruin your hands. That single attempt may very well end your cubing career.



Oh, no - I hadn't thought about that! Well, then, I guess I'd better make it 209 7x7x7 cubes instead, then. If I'm gonna only do one, it might as well be the bigger one.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 25, 2008)

Uhh, how 'bout going for 209 1x1x1's? All the fun minus the pain and suffering and chance of losing your status in the cubing community.


----------



## Kenny (Jun 26, 2008)

The black version of the 5x5 has been added to the collection.

http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248

But why only now? Hmm.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks like the color scheme on the black one is inverted.
Are the stickers on the V cubes any good?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 26, 2008)

Its only inverted on one of the pictures, its normal on the picture that shows when you click it.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 26, 2008)

It might be orange from a weird lighting angle


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 26, 2008)

hmm I wonder if there is a difference between the white and black 5x5's other than sticker color? You think there will be more products over the next few days?


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 27, 2008)

Some people have problems when the plastic are white and sometimes appear the white plastic more "soft". Don't know if this applies to the V-Cubes. I have no problem with white cubes so i'm happy


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 27, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Hmm, I find it strange that orders #110 and #190 were shipped out before mine (#29). Did both of you order less than 3 cubes (1 of each)? Also, did you receive the notification via email?



I order 3 (5x5-7x7) I ordered on Friday the 20th of July at 7.50 AM GMT +8. On Tuesday the 24th of July at 10.41 PM i received an Enail saying thats its been shipped, but i could track. Then as of Thursday 26th of July at 9.30 PM i could track and the checkpoint details are first off "shipment picked up" and then "Clearance delay: and the stautus as of now is: Clearance delay as of: June 26, 2008 19:58. And yes all of this is via e-mail as i did not create an account.


----------



## Zava (Jun 27, 2008)

Our order (four of us ordered together, 3 7x7+ 1 5x5, i think it was order #329) arrived today! tomorrow I will have my vcube 5x5!^^
btw, it is very nice to live close to Greece


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 27, 2008)

Zava said:


> Our order (four of us ordered together, 3 7x7+ 1 5x5, i think it was order #329) arrived today! tomorrow I will have my vcube 5x5!^^
> btw, it is very nice to live close to Greece




What do you mean by today? As in its in your hands or in your country. (Just a bit confused because you said tomorrow)


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Jun 27, 2008)

I just received my V-Cubes!
My order # was 234 and I'm in the Netherlands.

Strange thing is I didn't receive a shipping e-mail and the status of my order is still 'Processed' in the V-Cubes shop.

But they HAVE arrived


----------



## Zava (Jun 27, 2008)

The order arrived to another of the four of us, and I'll meet him tomorrow.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 27, 2008)

Zava said:


> The order arrived to another of the four of us, and I'll meet him tomorrow.




Oh ok thank you.


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got my DHL e-mail (after delivery had taken place). Status in webshop is still processed.

So maybe the cubes will be coming quicker to you guys than you're asuming right now.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 27, 2008)

Order #135 here, and I just received my e-mail from DHL saying it shipped. The most recent note shows that it was picked up in Greece, so I guess it's on the way!

Hopefully I'll get them soon! I can't wait! I'm already itching for 7x7x7 BLD (too scared out of my mind to even attempt any sort of relay yet).

Chris


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 27, 2008)

Now the most important question to the guys who have already received their cubes... how are they? Mine are also delivered but to Görlitz and I'm not in Görlitz this weekend. So I'm kind of excited about Monday evening  Too bad there is an exam on Tuesday morning. So playing with them all night should not be the best idea.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 27, 2008)

They tried to deliver my V-Cubes today while I was at work! Hopefully I can pick them up somewhere tomorrow...


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 27, 2008)

Argh, they tried to deliver at the street address at work, but in the city i live in... So it looks like i'll have to wait till monday or tuesday :-(

The error was by v-cubes not dhl, so check the address in the shipment notification email.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Order #135 here, and I just received my e-mail from DHL saying it shipped. The most recent note shows that it was picked up in Greece, so I guess it's on the way!
> 
> Hopefully I'll get them soon! I can't wait! I'm already itching for 7x7x7 BLD (too scared out of my mind to even attempt any sort of relay yet).
> 
> Chris



Chris,

I thought I would warn you that I'm planning on trying 7x7x7 BLD too first thing once I get my cubes. You probably don't have anything to worry about, since I figure I should probably be about 10% accurate at best with 7x7x7 BLD (and that's not taking into account the new types of centers, which I'm likely to mess up). But if you want to be the first in the world to do it, you need to move quickly, or I might beat you to it. 

Sorry - I just think it would be cool to do a 7x7x7 BLD before I ever do a 6x6x6 BLD. And I know I can handle the memory for it, because 4 5x5x5s were significantly more memorization than a 7x7x7. But I'm sure I'm going to mess up the commutators on the "6x6x6-type" centers at first; it's going to take a while to get used to them.

By the way, do you have a name for those extra type of centers? What do you call them? I figure for the more normal ones, we can call them "outer X centers", "inner X centers", "outer + centers", and "inner + centers", (and I guess you have "outer and inner wings"), but what do you call the other ones?

I'm hoping I can do a 7x7x7 BLD in under 3 hours. I figure it won't be much less than 3 hours, though. And the weird color scheme will throw me; I might move some stickers around first to get closer to my color scheme before I start.

I'm saving the relay attempts for after I've solved the individual cubes.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 27, 2008)

well people have to take into considereation how much in demand the v-cubes are. they got well over 800 orders in just a few days, and they cant ship all 800+ as promptly as they could lets say 20


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 27, 2008)

My order has arrived:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMu0w2Ba79Y

Pretty sure that all your orders will arrive mostly today or tomorrow.

Mine was shipped yesterday and It has arrived in less than 24 hours.

I was #55

Cheers!

David


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm #1085 and I live in Austria. When do you think it will come? I think most of the people got it in a shorter time than 2 weeks. The funny thing is, that I will be in Greece in August for 2 weeks.. I could have saved a lot of shipping costs :-/


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok, I take back everything I've said. I think that they just got late with sending the shipping e-mails. It seems that they actually shipped almost all of the small orders, but didn't send the e-mails right away. I guess I sounded like an ass, and I apologize


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> By the way, do you have a name for those extra type of centers? What do you call them? I figure for the more normal ones, we can call them "outer X centers", "inner X centers", "outer + centers", and "inner + centers", (and I guess you have "outer and inner wings"), but what do you call the other ones?


Eventually we will have to switch to a scalable notation like aUbRcF where abc are numbers from 1 to the amount of layers the cube has (7 for a 7x7x7) and URF are the Up-Right-Front layers. I am visualising this right now and somehow I got the idea that you will only need 2 of the 3 coordinates because there are no inner pieces but I am not entirely sure about this


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 27, 2008)

hr.mohr said:


> Argh, they tried to deliver at the street address at work, but in the city i live in... So it looks like i'll have to wait till monday or tuesday :-(
> 
> The error was by v-cubes not dhl, so check the address in the shipment notification email.



I had the same problem, except the mixed up addresses are in different states in my case. I'm still trying to get it worked out, and I think it might be fairly difficult.


----------



## Zava (Jun 27, 2008)

I couldn't resist so I've just met the guy who ordered the cubes and I took up my 5x5^^
and it's awesome. even without lubing it (and with the strange black stickers) I can get my normal average times. it's still a bit stiff though and needs some break-in.
also I like the sensation of the springs


----------



## ROOT (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm... according to a person a few posts back, it said his was still said to be in the processed stage and with no email. but he got his already. Thats the same case with me, hopefully i wont have to wait 2 weeks before i practise 5x5 again (i gave up on my rubiks 5x5, after davinci it turned to crap. well atleast it got me 2 sub-2s there =)


----------



## rxdeath (Jun 27, 2008)

one thing i wanted to mention to everyone that got a 6x6. be sure to take it apart, or be very attentive to it (turn it until its dry) when you lube it. you know if you let lube just sit it can make pieces stick together, and this can be very annoying for a 6x6. hope this saves someone my aggravation


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

Here are some pictures from the TwistyPuzzles forum.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 27, 2008)

the pieces seem to be of very good quality. nicely made.


----------



## alexc (Jun 27, 2008)

Gargh!!! I want them all, so bad!!! But I calculated the cost of one of each and it came to $226, which I just cannot afford unless my parents pitch in big time, but my mom is like "Cubes are not worth 226 dollars and blah blah blah. I actually kinda wish I had a job and could actually make money to pay for them.  Oh well, maybe I could get one just for now, (I would get the 7x7) and get the 5x5 or 6x6 for my birthday or something. (In october )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2008)

They do look nicely made, except what about the little burrs on the middle edges of the pieces? I know those are very close up and probably exaggerate the problem, but wouldn't that make them a bit rough to the touch? Of course, I would assume that's nothing a little sandpaper couldn't take care of.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

More pictures. A sign on shipping errors.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck putting it back together Hadley


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Good luck putting it back together Hadley





That's not mine. It's also from the TwistyPuzzles forum.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 28, 2008)

ahh that would suck if mine comes delivered that way. Imagine the surprise when they saw that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2008)

That's one of the most horrifying pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine left the UK on June 28th 1.50 AM


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's one of the most horrifying pictures I've ever seen.



How could it have ended up like that? It can take impacts to walls and ground. It can even take Frank Morris' speed. UPS or DHL couriers are a force to be reckoned with if they can cause that much damage to a V-cube. It couldn't have been packaged that way because someone would've noticed a pile of parts going down a conveyor belt or pouring into a box.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the most horrifying pictures I've ever seen.
> ...









If the 6x6x6 can be taken apart that easily, then its plausible that the 6x6x6 could have popped during postage.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you guys stop dismantling stuff? It's kinda disturbing to me now. If I left you guys alone in a parking lot with a wrench, I'd come back to a pile of scrap metal.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 28, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the most horrifying pictures I've ever seen.
> ...



Michael Gottlieb (qqwref on this forum) said that he could never get a 6x6 solve done because it kept on popping.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry, I should have sourced the image. I got it from the twistypuzzles forum.

And pcharles93, maybe you should look at this http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10179


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 28, 2008)

I've taken a pair of more photos and two new videos:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=G1a4BVBDUdo (5x5)

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=XJmJ3cpPtCM (6x6)

For more info visit my webpage: www.darubik.com


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2008)

aznblur said:


> If the 6x6x6 can be taken apart that easily, then its plausible that the 6x6x6 could have popped during postage.



Wow, now I'm worried that my cube will be a pile of parts on arrival :-S Also I don't remember Frank's cubes at World's being so fragile, even the 6x6x6. From what I remember the 6x6x6 locked up a *lot*, but it was always easily fixable if you turned 3 layers along the M ring back and forth sort of like you would just do L and R spins on a 2x2x2.

Looking forward to my V-cubes, but I am leaving for vacation for a week very early Monday morning. So if I don't get them today, my sincerest best wishes for a success to Mike and all the others attempting 7x7x7 BLD.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Looking forward to my V-cubes, but I am leaving for vacation for a week very early Monday morning. So if I don't get them today, my sincerest best wishes for a success to Mike and all the others attempting 7x7x7 BLD.



Thank you, Chris! That's horrible that you're going to miss a whole week chance to try this. I hope you get them today, so you can get an attempt or a few before you go.

Based on the tracking, I kind of doubt I'll get them today - it looks more like it will probably be Monday. But I guess there's a chance it will be today. I got my weekly online competition solves all done last night so they'd be out of the way so I can concentrate on the 7x7x7 if it arrives. As a result, I was too tired when I did my multi, and it came out horrible.


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 28, 2008)

Just as a confirmation, Vcube 5x5 has springs and screws inside, so it's adjustable!

I've disassembled it and I'm posting photos during this afternoon


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2008)

For everyone in the US who's package has shipped already. I called DHL for something, and the lady there said that they would be delivered on Monday. I'm almost sure that the entire country is the same  So... everyone who has them, make sure there's someone home to sign for the package on Monday, or else you'll regret it.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 28, 2008)

does dhl deliver on sunday?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well Mike, looks like you might be first in the world to ever do a 7x7x7 BLD!


And I still get excited when I finish the 2x2x2 bld =[


----------



## DavidCalvo (Jun 28, 2008)

I've disassembled the 6x6 and taken a buch of photos.

http://www.darubik.com/?p=190

Awesome mechanism!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Well Mike, looks like you might be first in the world to ever do a 7x7x7 BLD!


Not so fast; even if I do one per night, that only gives me 7 chances before Chris starts trying it, and I figure at best I have about a 10% chance of getting a given solve right. So the word "might" is definitely in order here.

And that doesn't even consider the possibility that someone like Rafal or Rowe or Ryosuke or Daniel or any number of other people might try it (and all the people I just mentioned probably have better odds of getting it than me).

But yeah, I guess I "might be". I'm gonna try! 




> And I still get excited when I finish the 2x2x2 bld =[


My secret for why I work so hard at BLD: I do too - every time I do a 2x2x2 BLD successfully it's a thrill. I guess I thrill easily.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jun 28, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> For everyone in the US who's package has shipped already. I called DHL for something, and the lady there said that they would be delivered on Monday. I'm almost sure that the entire country is the same  So... everyone who has them, make sure there's someone home to sign for the package on Monday, or else you'll regret it.


Dan, did you get an e-mail saying your order has shipped? I haven't gotten anything, but I'm still hoping my order gets here Monday.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a shipping e-mail w/ a tracking number. I was one of the early orders, so I guess i should've been shipped. I dont' think anyone over order #300 has been shipped... or not in "my" shipment.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

Mines been at Heathrow Airport for 21 hours. OMGGGGG just come already


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

I just payed $120 for my 7x7x7.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 29, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Mines been at Heathrow Airport for 21 hours. OMGGGGG just come already



I know, mine has been in New York since this morning. I could have driven up and gotten it is so close. Why won't they deliver it?!


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 29, 2008)

what happens if no one is at home when they deliver it?


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

cmv0116 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Mines been at Heathrow Airport for 21 hours. OMGGGGG just come already
> ...



Its been 25 hours now and hasnt left 



e_lee6o4 said:


> what happens if no one is at home when they deliver it?



I havent had experience with DHL, but they either leave it at your door step (Good or bad which ever way you think about it), leave a note in your letter box saying they will deliever it again tomorrow or you can pick it up


----------



## TheCuber (Jun 29, 2008)

e_lee6o4 said:


> what happens if no one is at home when they deliver it?



They drive it back to the post office where you must pick it up.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes! My package left Heathrow at 3.02 PM GMT +8. Finally after sitting there for 28.5 hours, i hope it gets here soon


----------



## Sebastien (Jun 29, 2008)

these puzzles are so amazing!

now i just have to get the 7x7 on my stackmat!


----------



## Zava (Jun 29, 2008)

I've had it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42StHoUBVMA


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Yes! My package left Heathrow at 3.02 PM GMT +8. Finally after sitting there for 28.5 hours, i hope it gets here soon



I wouldn't get so excited... Mine left Heathrow like a day and a half ago and still no updates.


----------



## Zava (Jun 29, 2008)

did anyone try loosening the screws of the 5x5? is it worth doing it?


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2008)

My cubes are in Wilmington, North Carolina. That's only a 2 hour drive away from me. So they should arrive tomorrow! Except I'll be out of town starting tomorrow :-(

That's ok, when I come back, I'll already know that they are here :-D

Chris


----------



## Kenny (Jun 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I got a shipping e-mail w/ a tracking number. I was one of the early orders, so I guess i should've been shipped. I dont' think anyone over order #300 has been shipped... or not in "my" shipment.


Well, ours (a bunch of us decided to place our order together so the shipping costs would get divided thus lower per capita) got here on Friday and it was order #329. We're from Hungary though.

As for the 7x7: it's simply awesome. Freaking awesome, yay, coolest thing ever . It's a very good pastime solving it.... I can't tell about the 6x6 since I don't have one of those. The 5x5 is like very very neat, too. A friend of mine [he runs by the name "Zava" on this forum] has one and I got my average 20 seconds lower using his V-Cube .


----------



## Zava (Jun 29, 2008)

Kenny and me, me solving his 7x7
http://href.hu/x/6743


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> By the way, do you have a name for those extra type of centers? What do you call them? I figure for the more normal ones, we can call them "outer X centers", "inner X centers", "outer + centers", and "inner + centers", (and I guess you have "outer and inner wings"), but what do you call the other ones?



Hey Mike,

We're calling those the "oblique" centers. They are by far the hardest thing about solving the bigger cubes blindfolded, in my opinion at least.

My definition of the types of pieces, for the 6x6x6 since it's the only one I've tried obviously, are the
1) corners
2) inner wings
3) outer wings
4) inner x-centers
5) outer x-centers
6) "clockwise" oblique centers
7) "counter-clockwise" oblique centers

The 7x7x7 has all the same pieces, but add to this
8) inner t-centers
9) outer t-centers
10) central edges (like on a 3x3x3)

Ok, so for oblique centers I tried 3 different things for each of my 3 different solves as to how to visualize them.

First solve I tried to think of them purely in the abstract sense. I imagined them as having coordinates in a matrix (in a 6x6 matrix, since each face has 36 stickers, or "entries"). This does not work well for the B and D faces, and I did DNF my first solve, mostly because of centers, so I don't recommend this method.

Second solve I tried to think of them as numbers of layers away from the corners. The notation I will be using was mentioned before on the speedsolving yahoo group, but if a better one is developed I don't mind switching.

The layers, as seen from left to right (L and R) are:
L l1 l2 r2 r1 R

for a 7x7x7 it would be
L l1 l2 m r2 r1 R

So anyway the oblique center at [U l2 b1] is my "A" piece for the "clockwise oblique centers". This is because, as seen from the outer x-center oribt (the piece at [U l1 b1]) I would have to rotate clockwise one piece (inside the 2x2 grid of each of the different kinds of x-centers) to get to it.

But look at the definition of the piece I gave you [U l2 b1] that means, from the corner at UBL I would count over 2 slices to the right (placing me on the l2 slice) and one slice toward me (placing me at b1). You do the same on other faces.

I DNF'd my second solve too, also partially due to centers, and I don't recommend this second method either.

Ok, the solve I got I pictured the oblique centers completely visually. I liked this method so much that it is what I will use in the future. Although I define the oblique centers in 2 groups, clockwise and clockwise groups of them, when solving I picture them visually.

So for example on any given face, when looking at all of the clockwise- and counterclockwise-oblique centers you will see that there are 8 of them per face. Let's say we are looking at all the oblique centers on the U face.

They, all 8, are at:
[U l2 b1]; [U r2 b1] (all on the b1 slice)
[U l1 b2]; [U l1 f2] (all on the l1 slice)
[U f1 l2]; [U f1 r2] (all on the f1 slice)
[U r1 f2]; [U r1 b2] (all on the r1 slice)

Ok, notice that they come in pairs of 2 on each of the b1, l1, f1, and r1 slices. When solving I think of them by these pairs. First I decide which of those 4 pairs it cycles to - basically just think does it cycle to the "top" of the face, the "left" of the face, the "right" of the face, or the "bottom" of the face. Then, upon deciding that you have to visualize which of the 2 pieces is interchangeable with your buffer. To do this I imagine how I would move my buffer to that pair of pieces. I think with more practice that I would eventually work to just memorize which piece is the "clockwise-oblique" and which is the "counter-clockwise-oblique" for each pair, but for a first solve this is how I did it. It works very quickly, very easily, and that is the only solve of the 3 I solved successfully.

So when you are working on those oblique centers, that's how I recommend to do it.

Good luck to all those trying it! When I get back from my trip I guess I'll have to settle for trying to outsolve you guys. And no I didn't say fastest time. I think I will surely be one of the slower people to memorize this cube. However, I think using BH gives me a *huge* advantage in move count during the solving phase. So all my time lost having a slower memo will (hopefully) be gained during the solving phase.

Good luck everybody, I hope to join the fun when I get back from my trip!


----------



## Erik (Jun 29, 2008)

Zava said:


> did anyone try loosening the screws of the 5x5? is it worth doing it?


you can't, I've heard from VC that it's not an option yet..


----------



## Zava (Jun 29, 2008)

Erik said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone try loosening the screws of the 5x5? is it worth doing it?
> ...



huhh, thanks, I was about to try it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 29, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> My cubes are in Wilmington, North Carolina. That's only a 2 hour drive away from me. So they should arrive tomorrow! Except I'll be out of town starting tomorrow :-(
> 
> That's ok, when I come back, I'll already know that they are here :-D
> 
> Chris



What a coincidence, mine are in Wilmington too! Except, Wilmington, OH. And they're not there anymore. Whatever, same thing basically 
I too am going out of town tomorrow. I'm leaving for the airport at 8:15 AM and the DHL place (half hour away) opens at 7...but my parents aren't exactly of the opinion that going to pick them up would make sense or other stuff like that. Oh well, I'll have my V-cubes Saturday night...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine have left Wilmington, too. But mine doesn't say which state. I had originally assumed Wilmington, Delaware. Funny how many Wilmingtons there are out there.

Chris, thanks for the info. Oblique centers makes perfect sense. (I'm not entirely sure how to distinguish between clockwise and counterclockwise, though - I guess I'd assume clockwise would mean the ones for which the pieces are slightly clockwise of middle, so the top one would be slightly to the right of middle. Not sure if I'm matching you with that definition, but it works for me.)

I think I can see the oblique commutators pretty well in my head without having to reference much of anything. It probably goes with the fact that I can naturally see + centers so well. But maybe I'm wrong - we'll see how it goes when I'm actually solving. I've already figured out how to store all the memorization, and it should work pretty well. I've got enough storage space with my Roman Rooms to handle a 3 7x7x7 multi.  The good news about that is that I should be able to try 3 7x7x7's in the same day without getting too confused. (Although I'll probably never have enough time in a day to do 3.) Realistically, I'm going to try to do one per night until I get one right. Could be a while.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jun 29, 2008)

Erik said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > did anyone try loosening the screws of the 5x5? is it worth doing it?
> ...



Well you must have heard wrong or someting Erik cause look at David calvo's post earlier in this topic. the 5x5 is adjustable.


----------



## blah (Jun 29, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> (I'm not entirely sure how to distinguish between clockwise and counterclockwise, though - I guess I'd assume clockwise would mean the ones for which the pieces are slightly clockwise of middle, so the top one would be slightly to the right of middle. Not sure if I'm matching you with that definition, but it works for me.)



Chris said somewhere in his post that clockwise oblique centers meant the ones slightly counterclockwise of the middle actually. He mentioned Ul2b1 was clockwise oblique center "A".

So now you both have different definitions for clockwise and counterclockwise oblique centers  Can we have a short standardized name for them 'cause I hate typing "clockwise oblique centers". How about o+ centers and o- centers?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 29, 2008)

Everyone who's cubes are in wilmington 

According to my tracking they went through Wilmington, OH... I'm guessing that it's the main throughway for DHL, and they bring everything there. Either way, the lady at DHL said they would be delivered tomorrow, so I'm gonna be ready


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 30, 2008)

Jack said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Yes! My package left Heathrow at 3.02 PM GMT +8. Finally after sitting there for 28.5 hours, i hope it gets here soon
> ...



Yeah but im just relieved that mine is moving, i think it will comme on Tuesday.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2008)

blah said:


> So now you both have different definitions for clockwise and counterclockwise oblique centers  Can we have a short standardized name for them 'cause I hate typing "clockwise oblique centers". How about o+ centers and o- centers?



How about we name them "oblique centers" and name particular orbits by their notation names?

So I wouldn't say the "clockwise oblique centers" I would say the [l2 b1] centers. This means the centers that are interchangeable with [U l2 b1].

Does that make sense? Seems much easier to generalize to bigger cubes, because I can assure you that some of us will try 11x11x11 BLD ;-)

Chris


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jun 30, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > So now you both have different definitions for clockwise and counterclockwise oblique centers  Can we have a short standardized name for them 'cause I hate typing "clockwise oblique centers". How about o+ centers and o- centers?
> ...



I actually like the notation of o+/o- centers even after not liking "oblique" too much. The shape of the letter seems to make perfect sense to me. The only problem is enforcing an intuitive distinction between the CW vs. CCW variety. I find something like [l2 b1] really confusing. This is a lot like a "right hand rule" convention in vector calculus... (and seen in certain places of physics and engineering)

And then I'm not sure how much you can generalize this concept. It'd be like coming up with a chart of "first cousins", "second cousins", "second cousins 3 times removed", etc... - even though there are established rules, very few people actually will know or need to know the naming conventions in the end.

Ultimately, we don't know how popular such big cubes will become, so we gotta be prepared. Although I would have assumed it would be a small community of about 50 cubers or so, if it wasn't for the huge number of orders on V-Cubes.


-Doug


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jun 30, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



No it isn't, it's true that there screw-like things in the center pieces, but you can't use them to adjust the cube, they just spin without effect.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 30, 2008)

Haha ok Jack you were right mine left Heathrow 24.5 hours ago and no updates, ah i hope i get them tomoroow (Tuesday).


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 30, 2008)

yay mine's scheduled for delivery!


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes! Mines in Perth. Its now 8.39 PM here, and i called DHL and they said it will come tomorrow (Tuesday). No school for me tomorrow, chyeah


----------



## Radu (Jun 30, 2008)

hi all. it's been a long time since i haven't posted. sorry for not reading the entire thread. i have one question.

the v-cubes are delivered with DHL? all? this is the only shipping they provide?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine arrived right before I left for work this morning.


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2008)

RobinBloehm said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



Yes exactly like on my prototype 5x5 and I think also the same on Clancy's and Frank's cubes. It will be an option in the future though perhaps.
Maybe some puzzle builders can already make this for us?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 30, 2008)

YES, they shipped today! 

I would really like some adjustable screws in mine. Erik, didn't your prototype get too loose because SOMEONE played with it excessively?


----------



## martijn_cube (Jun 30, 2008)

mine also shipped today


----------



## Jack (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, mine just arrived in Toronto this morning, but now the status says "available on payment of recipient". Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe it means you have to pay for the customs or something like that :/

Is the 6x6 worth buying? Its really expensive, and people say it aint really that good. Is there anyone out there who is happy with the quality of the 6x6 (compared to the quality of the 5x5 and 7x7)?
I'm considering to wait for the 6b version, when is it coming out? Will it be any better than the flat version?

If it wont, will the 8x8 be the worst cube yet?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> Maybe it means you have to pay for the customs or something like that :/
> 
> Is the 6x6 worth buying? Its really expensive, and people say it aint really that good. Is there anyone out there who is happy with the quality of the 6x6 (compared to the quality of the 5x5 and 7x7)?
> I'm considering to wait for the 6b version, when is it coming out? Will it be any better than the flat version?
> ...


Based on the info that is provided so far it seems that :

* It is likely that the pillowed 6x6x6 will be better.
* And the 8x8x8 will be pillowed so it won't be the worst cube yet


----------



## Kenny (Jun 30, 2008)

I sent them an e-mail asking when the 6b would be released and I got this as a response:

not soon


thanks
V-CUBE team


----------



## Ton (Jun 30, 2008)

Which competition will do some unofficial solves ...for the 6x6 and 7x7?

I try to fit in a demo at the Czech Open 2008 for the 6x6 and 7x7, e.g in the break 

Ton
so bring your 6x6 and 7x7 to the Czech Open for the demo


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok.... i ahte to say it, but the 6x6 is just horrible. During my first solve, I had a corner twist (wtf?!?!) and then stopped. I "fixed" it but then while slowly solving the rest (PLL parity) a 1/4 of the cube just fell out........ I think I knocked loose one of the little inside tabs, but still, it was horrible. I really don't like it at all. Also... on my first 7x7, i sorta failed.


----------



## Erik (Jun 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> Which competition will do some unofficial solves ...for the 6x6 and 7x7?
> 
> I try to fit in a demo at the Czech Open 2008 for the 6x6 and 7x7, e.g in the break
> 
> ...



I hope to maybe do a 6 or/and 7 event at Twents , but I hope indeed I have the cubes before Czech so I can bring them


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok.... i ahte to say it, but the 6x6 is just horrible. During my first solve, I had a corner twist (wtf?!?!) and then stopped. I "fixed" it but then while slowly solving the rest (PLL parity) a 1/4 of the cube just fell out........ I think I knocked loose one of the little inside tabs, but still, it was horrible. I really don't like it at all. Also... on my first 7x7, i sorta failed.



If that's true generically, BLD is going to be terrible on it! I don't remember Chris saying anything about fear with pops while solving, and someone else mentioned the prototypes didn't have that problem, so something must be different about the production puzzles vs. the prototypes. I hope we can figure out a mod to fix them.

My puzzles have been delivered to my house (the box is still unopened); hopefully I'll try my first 7x7x7 BLD tonight around 10:00.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 30, 2008)

GAH! Where is my cube?!?!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 30, 2008)

So the 5x5's and 7x7's are nice, but 6x6 is bad? Do you think the white 5x5's will be better than the black 5x5's like the type D's?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> Which competition will do some unofficial solves ...for the 6x6 and 7x7?
> 
> I try to fit in a demo at the Czech Open 2008 for the 6x6 and 7x7, e.g in the break
> 
> ...


Guess what is going to happen in about 27 hours and 43 minutes


----------



## cmv0116 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, mine just got delivered. The 5x5 is really good. Makes me wish that I had bought the others.


----------



## Ton (Jun 30, 2008)

Erik said:


> I hope to maybe do a 6 or/and 7 event at Twents , but I hope indeed I have the cubes before Czech so I can bring them



According to the WCA rules:
New official events may be added each calendar year, and existing official events may be removed. 
9e1) The decision to add or remove an event is made by the WCA Board. 
9e2) The proposal to add an event is based on a poll about the popularity of new events. The poll is held each calendar year in January and February, on the forum of the WCA website. 
9e3) The proposal to remove an event is done by selecting the event with a low number of competitors in the previous calendar year. The proposal is made each calendar year in February, on the forum of the WCA website. 

So the WCA could begin a poll on the WCA site, we have to ask for it -including sugestions for timelimits- on the WCA site to get 6x6 and/or 7x7 event sooner else it will not until after Feb next year for a decision is made. 

Ton


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

Ton said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to maybe do a 6 or/and 7 event at Twents , but I hope indeed I have the cubes before Czech so I can bring them
> ...


Good idea. I will create a topic on it over there now. Here is the topic.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Ok.... i ahte to say it, but the 6x6 is just horrible. During my first solve, I had a corner twist (wtf?!?!) and then stopped. I "fixed" it but then while slowly solving the rest (PLL parity) a 1/4 of the cube just fell out........ I think I knocked loose one of the little inside tabs, but still, it was horrible. I really don't like it at all. Also... on my first 7x7, i sorta failed.


I hate to say it too, but I have to agree. I was so excited when my 6x6x6 got delivered today, but it has popped three times on me and I've only done four solves. It also will sometimes completely lock up for no reason, like you can't turn the layer at all. I took mine apart, lubed all the pieces, and loosened the screws a little bit, but it still feels pretty bad. I really hope the 7x7x7 is better, because this is really disappointing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 1, 2008)

OK... as an update:

5x5: not that great. As of now, I still prefer my mefferts.
6x6: after some lubing and some solves, I've come to be able to control it. My best time is 4:19 OP  the 3x3 stage takes 30+ seconds though  It's still by far the worst of the 3, but I hope it gets better.
7x7: feels really nice. I wish it was a little looser, but I'm expecting it to loosen with time. Best time = 6:19. Michael Gottlieb has a sub 6 though  Tomorrow night I'll lube it again and hope it gets nicer.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got an email from DHL...I would scream if the 6x6 came in pieces >.< after all the cubes will be travelling about 9000km...


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jul 1, 2008)

after hearing so many bad things about the 6x6x6, i really wish i got the 5x5x5 or 7x7x7 instead


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 1, 2008)

Argh mines been with the courier for 45 minutes, it should be here soon.

EDIT: 80 minutes...arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 1, 2008)

I really wouldn't recommend the 6x6x6 as anything more than a collectors item. I've tried to solve it over 10 times now, and it has popped EVERY SINGLE TIME. I haven't even gotten through a full solve yet without it popping. I really hope the other cubes are better...


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2008)

This morning I was only 45 minutes at school... guess what went to my house and went back to the posting service during that time?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 1, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I really wouldn't recommend the 6x6x6 as anything more than a collectors item. I've tried to solve it over 10 times now, and it has popped EVERY SINGLE TIME. I haven't even gotten through a full solve yet without it popping. I really hope the other cubes are better...




Yeah mines popped A LOT as well, Its annoying, especially when im about to finish it. Dont worry the 5x5 and 7x7 are way better.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

Rama said:


> This morning I was only 45 minutes at school... guess what went to my house and went back to the posting service during that time?


I am working in The Hague and just had my lunchbreak. If I had read this 30 minutes ago I would have been at your place right now


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 1, 2008)

Guys, the 6x6 isn't THAT bad anymore  Just lube it and try to break it in. The reason it pops is from the layers catching on each other. If its lubed and broken in, then it'll get better with time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm interested in hearing how people are lubing their V-cubes. What kind of lube, and how applied, and then how well did it work?

I thought it was interesting that the shipping notice they sent us with the tracking number had the message in it saying not to lube your cubes too much. I wonder what made them think to include that message.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm interested in hearing how people are lubing their V-cubes. What kind of lube, and how applied, and then how well did it work?



I'd like to know the same. I haven't ordered any yet, and will probably only order the 7x7 due to the fact that I'm happy with ES as my 5x5 for now and the 6x6 has gotten bad reviews.

But, yeah, what kind of lube? Because I use Jigaloo and I've heard that it melts some plastics, don't want to be fooling around with a $100 cube, haha.

Question for those with v-5x5's, how do you say it compares to ES? Better? Worse? Different?


----------



## Kenny (Jul 1, 2008)

Without lubing it it gets broken in faster, thus it will wear out earlier so you'll have to buy another one . Yeah, I know, I'm mean.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 1, 2008)

Umm.... lubing is somewhat necessary. This is how I lube the 6 and 7:

1. Scramble! It makes me want to solve it 
2. Pop out and inner and outer wing, along with their adjacent centers, leaving an area exposed. Spray and move the face around to try to spread the spray around, spraying at a bunch of spots. 
3. Reassemble somewhat quickly, and start turning.
4. DON"T STOP TURNING! If you let them sit while drying, the pieces will fuse, and that won't be fun breaking them apart again.
5. Let sit for a couple of minutes to dry, and solve 

BTW, I'm just using CRC, as it does its job. Not too worried about the acetone eating some plastic, as it hasn't ruined any other cubes.


----------



## alexc (Jul 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Umm.... lubing is somewhat necessary. This is how I lube the 6 and 7:
> 
> 1. Scramble! It makes me want to solve it
> 2. Pop out and inner and outer wing, along with their adjacent centers, leaving an area exposed. Spray and move the face around to try to spread the spray around, spraying at a bunch of spots.
> ...



Whew, good, I'm probably going to get a 7x7 sometime after the nationals and I was afraid I would have to take it all apart to lube it, which I don't like to do because I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get it back together correctly.


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I got them, I first solved the 5x5x5 then twice the 7x7x7.
I used a little bit of cubelube for the 5x5x5. 
The 6x6x6 I put it in a pretty patterns and it is standing nice on my desk.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 1, 2008)

To lube the 6x6x6, I wanted to see what the mechanism was like, so I actually took the entire puzzle apart. I grouped the pieces together and sprayed them all, let them dry for about 10 minutes, flipped them, and did the same. Then I reassembled the puzzle, which took forever. It probably wasn't necessary at all, but I wanted to check out the insides of the puzzle 

Dan, how many times do you think you've solved your 6x6x6 now? I've doen at least 15 solves so far and it doesn't seem to be getting any better.


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

Just an update on the cubes I ordered. I am order 740. I haven't received any email from DHL about any shipping. I called DHL today and they said there wasn't any package in the system to me. So I don't think they have shipped my order yet.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

I am #989 and they have started their journey this afternoon.

See you soon my future friends


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I am #989 and they have started their journey this afternoon.
> 
> See you soon my future friends


Did you get an email, or call? Thanks for the update.


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 1, 2008)

DHL was at my door today, but i wasn't there . i called them, and they are coming to my work tomorrow with my 7x7


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2008)

pjk said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I am #989 and they have started their journey this afternoon.
> ...


I got an email:

Subject = INTRASHIP PREALERT ADVISORY
Content = DHL EXPRESS
SHIPMENT ADVISORY

Subject:Thank you for purchasing from our V-CUBE e-shop! We hope that you will enjoy our V-CUBE products! Please don't lube the cubes too much!

The following piece has been sent by MR. VERDES from
VERDES INNOVATIONS S.A via DHL Express on 01.07.2008 (AWB# XXXXX).
If you wish to track this shipment please contact your local
DHL Customer Service office or visit the DHL website at
http://www.dhl.gr/


Erik got a simular mail today


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> I really wouldn't recommend the 6x6x6 as anything more than a collectors item. I've tried to solve it over 10 times now, and it has popped EVERY SINGLE TIME. I haven't even gotten through a full solve yet without it popping. I really hope the other cubes are better...



MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH im SO GLAD i didnt get one.

not laughing at Jason just REALLY HAPPY i didnt get one lol.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...




sorry for double post but i was order #704 and i didnt get ANY email at ALL yet. im kinda scared here something went wrong


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 2, 2008)

The 666 as a bad mecanisme to get the structure in a good position. instead of having an asymetric strcture (as rubik or eastsheen) V-cus as a perfectly symetric structure and some clips.

Sometimes, the structure misalgin with the reste of the cube, so you need to find the direction the cube can turn and play with the rotation until the structure is correctly positionned again.

The clip sensasion is very awful !

The 5x5x5 is realy good (beter than rubik or eastsheen I think).


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2008)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10225

Interesting read.


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10225
> 
> Interesting read.


Very interesting read. Great pics.


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

joey said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10225
> 
> Interesting read.



That's really cool.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

okay guys im really worried here. arnaud got his email and he is in the 900's a friend of mine got his email and his order is in the 1000's. and i am #704 and i havent recieved ANYTHING at all, am i screwed? someone give me some hope plz.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick, no one can say for sure, so all I can do is give you hope, but if you notice there were several people earlier on this thread who received their cubes without ever getting an email. They might have some glitches with sending out emails, or perhaps they're getting caught by a spam filter somewhere. But there certainly is a good chance that your cubes are already on their way to you.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont think so but I hope.
Thanks mike.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 2, 2008)

Order 1085 here and it is near my house.. the only thing is.. I'm at work.. *AAAAAAAAAAH*


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have my cube, but never got an email. Calm down Derrick


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lol okay thanks Hadley.
I am much calmer now


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 2, 2008)

My 6x6x6 is finally started to loosen up a bit. It's really fun to solve despite the annoying poppage occasionally, but it pops much, much less often now than it did before. I just got a 5:54.42... first sub 6! Still waiting on my 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 though.

edit: After playing with 6x6x6 for a while, the 4x4x4 feels like a 2x2x2... (going by that logic, 3x3x3 feels like a 1x1x1 and a 2x2x2 doesn't even feel like a cube )


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 2, 2008)

And you don't try the 7x7x7 !

After, your 333 seems very square !


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice... I got my 7x7 (and a 6 and 5). Played with it for 20 sec and I found out a centre corner (the inner one) was broken....
grr...


----------



## MistArts (Jul 2, 2008)

deadalnix said:


> And you don't try the 7x7x7 !
> 
> After, your 333 seems very square !



You mean cube. It happens with minx too.


----------



## Rama (Jul 2, 2008)

It's smoking hot here and I fail everytime if I do the last parity fix on the 7x7x7. 
I just get confused with all those layers.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> Nice... I got my 7x7 (and a 6 and 5). Played with it for 20 sec and I found out a centre corner (the inner one) was broken....
> grr...



I've got an outer center corner that looks broken - it's split at one corner. It hasn't given me trouble yet, but it looks scary. I wonder if they will make parts available to fix things like this?


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2008)

I already received mail that they have send a new part!!! Kudo's for the way they handle these things!
@ Mike: some parts exist from a 2 part mold, this creates a gap sometimes but I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> I already received mail that they have send a new part!!! Kudo's for the way they handle these things!
> @ Mike: some parts exist from a 2 part mold, this creates a gap sometimes but I wouldn't worry about it if I were you.



Wow - that's great service! I've been quite impressed with how they've handled things so far. I hope they can keep doing this well.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > I already received mail that they have send a new part!!! Kudo's for the way they handle these things!
> ...


I have been impressed to, but replacing Dead-On-Arrival products isn't great service. That is just the least the are required to do. Doing it that fast IS great service


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

How many puzzles were delivered DOA?

I don't like that htye were shipped in plastic bags...


----------



## Erik (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey mine wasn't DOA, it was DA2SOP (Death after 20 sec of playing)
I'd have to say that 4 of the 6 caps were off the 7x7 on arrival, and 2 are still popping...


----------



## pjk (Jul 2, 2008)

I received my confirmation shipment email today, and it says it will ship July 3rd. I am order number 740:


> DHL INTERNATIONAL GmbH
> 
> The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on
> 03/07/08 on Shipment Number xx.
> ...


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jul 2, 2008)

question: How much is the shipping for just the 7x7?


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jul 2, 2008)

just received my 6x6x6 and yes i wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## alexc (Jul 2, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> question: How much is the shipping for just the 7x7?


$37.21 is what it gave for me. I live in Pennsylvania, USA.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 2, 2008)

e_lee6o4 said:


> just received my 6x6x6 and yes i wouldnt reccomend it


The 6x6x6 will get better. Mine was terrible at first but after a couple days of solving it, it's gotten way better. Just keep working it in.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

Vicious cycle:
You want to play with V-Cubes
You need money
You get a job
You get money
You order V-Cubes
You get V-Cubes delivered to you house
...
...But you are at work so you have to wait another day 
...And when you pick them up early in the morning you cannot play with them because you have to go to work


But at least they will be mine this weekend


----------



## Jack (Jul 2, 2008)

For anyone who was out when they got delivered, did they leave something on your door or anything like that? Because my tracking sheet now says "Delivery attempted; recipient not home", and I was home all day. I could have missed the doorbell somehow, but I'm worried that they have the wrong address.


----------



## Ton (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> ...But you are at work so you have to wait another day
> ...And when you pick them up early in the morning you cannot play with them because you have to go to work
> 
> 
> But at least they will be mine this weekend



I missed my cubes 1th of July, but DHL is open until 19:00 so I collect them the same day, so if you miss you bring your notice and collect the cubes at the depot of DHL


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 2, 2008)

Just one quick question. I'm assuming DHL doesn't leave the package in front of your door, but I want to be absolutely sure sooo.. Does DHL leave packages at your door or in your mailbox? Please respond! Thank You


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2008)

They don't leave them anywhere. You have to sign for the package.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 3, 2008)

YEAH! im so happy My V-cubes are leaving Toronto ALREADY! they should be here even TOMMOROW! :O

i feel so stupid for worrying so much before now lol.


----------



## Joël (Jul 3, 2008)

My cubes arrived today, and I must say: I am not disappointed. But, I already played with them @WC and Dutch Open, so I knew what to expect. For puzzles containing that many parts, I am not surprised that they don't turn like 3x3's. 

Yes, the 6x6 has issues, and the 7x7 is waaaay better. But I am very happy to have both puzzles in my collection.

Btw; both puzzles pop quite a lot... Some of the centers fly like bullets!


----------



## alexgoldberg (Jul 3, 2008)

Erik said:


> I'd have to say that 4 of the 6 caps were off the 7x7 on arrival, and 2 are still popping...



Two of the centers on my 7x7 were off (glued them w/ Elmers), and the stickers are bubbly - it looks like the package was left in the heat.

The 7x7 stretches very easily at the outer centers and edges - I don't remember Frank's doing this. It might do this because I haven't added silicone yet and am turning harder. I can pretty easily make a gap of about 4-5mm.

Note: They used screws, not rivets... for those who were asking.

How have you guys been lubricating the 7x7? what was most effective? anybody breaking it in first?


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 3, 2008)

So I'm a bit dissapointed. The stickers are not that good I think (but maybe it is to early to say this), the 6x6x6 construction is not good. It turns like in angles of 22.5° (4 steps for each face) and it seems if I move it a bit faster it will explode.. the 5x5x5 is very nice and the 7x7x7 is fantastic but it almost popped me every peace in my face once. I think after lubricating it, I won't be that dissapointed anymore, but the first impression was: The 6x6x6 I will solve once in my life and it's just in my collection.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2008)

So, I didn't have to sign for the cube. I was asleep when they stopped by. When I woke up, I went outside, and there it was. They left it on my porch.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jul 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> So, I didn't have to sign for the cube. I was asleep when they stopped by. When I woke up, I went outside, and there it was. They left it on my porch.



That's not nice of them..


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2008)

sjoerdtheone said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > So, I didn't have to sign for the cube. I was asleep when they stopped by. When I woke up, I went outside, and there it was. They left it on my porch.
> ...


I disagree. That is very nice of them. It saves you a trip to get them and you don't have to wait a day (and be home)

I have picked mine up this morning, but haven't played with them yet


----------



## Kyle™ (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry if this has been covered, but has anyone attempted to sand or modify the pieces individually for better turning? Has anyone used silicone to lube yet? if so is it compatible? (My ES cubes stuck together like glue with silicone and broke permanently).


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 3, 2008)

When you lube them, you need to move them around. If you let them sit, the pieces can become fused and it's hard to get them apart. When you lube, either take it apart, or play with it a lot...


----------



## Kenny (Jul 3, 2008)

Yay! I finally got a sub10 solve on the 7x7. Okay, I know, no big deal, but it sort of is for me ). (I wonder how low my times might get, I'm guessing around 8 minutes best case scenario.)


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 3, 2008)

ARGHHHHHHHHHH I'm so dang mad right now!! My 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 came to my house today but I was sleeping and didn't hear the doorbell. Now I have to wait till freaking Monday... that's what I get for being a lazy bum


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2008)

Jason, you may be able to go to the local DHL place just before closing and pick it up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 3, 2008)

So were they not allowed to leave it for me?

I feel special


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 3, 2008)

Got mine today. They're great; basically everything people have said about them is true.

Unfortunately, I'm not going to have access to lube until Saturday, so they're all a little hard to turn.


----------



## Swoncen (Jul 3, 2008)

i think the 5x5x5 is easy to turn without lubing it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 3, 2008)

My cubes finally arrived! I have done a couple solves on each, and am trying to figure out how to lube them. What pieces would you take out for lubing a 5x5? I can't seem to find a way to get it well inside the core.


----------



## cmv0116 (Jul 3, 2008)

Take out one of the wings by pushing it toward the corner and separating it from the center edge and then popping it out. Then you can spray lube in that opening. Just make sure you play with the cube right after you lube it or the pieces get fused together


----------



## Jack (Jul 4, 2008)

I put some lube into it, and it made almost no difference. I really hope that it gets better, I'm still faster with my really crappy eastsheen.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 4, 2008)

I went to the local DHL place and picked up my 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 a few hours ago! I can't believe it, I finally own a V-Cube 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7! The 5x5x5 is incredible! Right out of the box, it is by far better than any 5x5x5 I've ever had (for the record, I have four Rubik's 5x5x5s including a limited edition one with adjustable centers, and two Eastsheen 5x5x5s). I can't wait to see how this thing will feel after some breaking in. And I literally can't believe how nice the 7x7x7 is. Again, right out of the box, everything turns so smoothly. It is better than anything I possibly could have expected. I'm especially amazed at how smoothly the outer layers turn... just incredible. If I had to rank the three puzzles in terms of how they move, it would be 1) 5x5x5, 2) 7x7x7, 3)6x6x6. My 6x6x6 is still getting better though, so that may change in a few weeks.


----------



## deadalnix (Jul 4, 2008)

No,

On cube like 666, no piece of the structure can be seen outside of the cube. So you need a system to keep the structure algined with outside pieces. On V-cube, this system is based on clips whitch is a bad idea.

You should have seen that sometime the cube cannot turn in the direction you want. In these case, It means that the structure is misaligned with the rest of the cube. Only one direction work and a move in this direction will realign the structure.

The cube will never be better on this point and will alway have this clic sensation. The mecanism is bad.

It will be the same for 4x4x4, 8x8x8, 10x10x10 and 2x2x2 . Maybe a next version will fix this problem. A better solution is an asymetric structure, it don't make clic clic and don't misalign. It's what eastsheen and rubik do witj theyre revenges cubes.

Anyway, 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 are realy good ! The 5x5x5 is better than rubik and eastsheen ones.


----------



## Jason Baum (Jul 4, 2008)

I need some help with the 7x7x7... I was solving it and one of the centers popped... if you look at the 5x5 grid the centers make and think of it as a 5x5x5 cube, it would be one of the outer wings. Is there an easy way to pop this back in, and if not, what is the easiest/safest way to disassembe this cube? I tried just forcing it back in but it wasn't working, and I didn't want to apply too much force. Any help is appreciated!

EDIT: Disregard this post, Hadley helped me out with this. Thanks Hadley!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 4, 2008)

lol i'm caging on 7x7...switching centres = horrible.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 4, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> lol i'm caging on 7x7...switching centres = horrible.



Switch groups of centers then.


----------



## Erik (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow,
V-cubes service is ridicilous! I said that one piece was broken, and informed them that the centrecaps of the 7x7 tend to get off a lot.
So I got this huge envalope with in it the spare part :-D so fast!!
Thank you V-cubes


----------



## Sebastien (Jul 4, 2008)

maybe celebrity bonus? ;-)

I ordered 3 5x5, 3 6x6 and 3 7x7 for me and 2 friends. The cubes arrived a week ago. Unfortunatly one of the 5x5-center screws was broken (fortunatly not at my cube ;-) ). I sent them an E-Mail directly and received an answer on monday in which they asked me to send them I picture, what I did immediatly. Since then I received no answer :-(


----------



## Jai (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like they're selling black 5x5s now.. http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16134&cat=248&page=1


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 4, 2008)

Jai said:


> Looks like they're selling black 5x5s now.. http://www.v-cubes.com/ecom/product.php?productid=16134&cat=248&page=1



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4881


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jul 4, 2008)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> maybe celebrity bonus? ;-)
> 
> I ordered 3 5x5, 3 6x6 and 3 7x7 for me and 2 friends. The cubes arrived a week ago. Unfortunatly one of the 5x5-center screws was broken (fortunatly not at my cube ;-) ). I sent them an E-Mail directly and received an answer on monday in which they asked me to send them I picture, what I did immediatly. Since then I received no answer :-(



Yeah, but you gave me the bad one of the two remaining 5x5x5


----------



## Radu (Jul 7, 2008)

am i lucky or not?

so i just got my order today. i ordered a v5 and v7 and i got a v6 and v7. (thank God it wasn't v5 and v6 ) i didn't order a v6 cause i read bad reviews.
i opened them and turned them a bit. i haven't encounter none of the problems you said for the v6 i actually like it a lot..it didn't pop and it turns great. the v7 turns quite hard and i have to align the pieces every time almost perfectly to make the next move. i'll see what the future (breaking in) brings new. but after a re-evaluation..i guess i got lucky paying the price of a v5 and getting a v6 . and i also like the v6. i'm at work now, so i'll start solving them when i get back home. the stickers could have been better positioned. hope this helps....


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 7, 2008)

pablobaluba said:


> am i lucky or not?
> 
> so i just got my order today. i ordered a v5 and v7 and i got a v6 and v7. (thank God it wasn't v5 and v6 ) i didn't order a v6 cause i read bad reviews.
> i opened them and turned them a bit. i haven't encounter none of the problems you said for the v6 i actually like it a lot..it didn't pop and it turns great. the v7 turns quite hard and i have to align the pieces every time almost perfectly to make the next move. i'll see what the future (breaking in) brings new. but after a re-evaluation..i guess i got lucky paying the price of a v5 and getting a v6 . and i also like the v6. i'm at work now, so i'll start solving them when i get back home. the stickers could have been better positioned. hope this helps....




Your basically stealing if you don't return it.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 7, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Your basically stealing if you don't return it.



That's silly, especially considering that the cost of shipping is much greater than the price difference between the cubes.

In any case, I think the bad reviews of the 6x6x6 are overly harsh. It's not great to turn, but it's entirely manageable, and I see no reason to condemn it as a collector's item only. I haven't even lubed mine yet and I hear that it gets better afterwards.


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 7, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Your basically stealing if you don't return it.
> ...




Thats beside point because the shipping is based on weight increments so if it were a 6x6 or 5x5 it would be the same amount for shipping. I know its not his fault that they stuffed up his order, but IMHO its the wrong thing to do, just my 2 cents.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 7, 2008)

The shipping is irrelevant. If he keeps the cube, he's stealing.


----------



## Radu (Jul 7, 2008)

i think you go to far...i don't think "stealing" is the right word. stealing is when you do something intentionally. it's just a mistake they did and not my fault.

1. if i were to return the product and get the other one, i would have to pay more just because of they're mistake

2. if i will ask for change of product on their costs, again, they will have to pay some money, and i think they prefer the situation as it is.

3. maybe i am the one who got stolen? maybe i wanted the v5 100% for today to make it a present. and even if the v6 has a higher price all my plans got ruined. so as long as the customer doesn't receive what he wants and what he payed for, he is the one who is "stolen", even if the other product has a higher "price". _stop calculating the "price" of a product in money; calculate it in "necessity"!_

and btw...in this way they made me shop again, cause i want a v5 too and i can guarantee i wouldn't have bought a v6 after reading those reviews. so my next shopping session at them wouldn't have been anytime soon i guess

so please use some other word than "stealing"  

thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The shipping is irrelevant. If he keeps the cube, he's stealing.


 
Not according to Dutch law.
If someone sends you something without you asking for it you may keep it and don't have to pay anything.
That means V-Cube still has to send him a 5x5x5 because he paid for that and them sending a 6x6x6 should be considered their "fault" 

Isn't it great to be a consumer?


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 7, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The shipping is irrelevant. If he keeps the cube, he's stealing.



It's entirely beyond me how it's stealing if returning it would lose the company money.

I guess if you want to be really honest you could email them and tell them the situation, but I find it hard to believe that they would take a $30 loss when the customer would rather keep it.


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know if this has been answered yet, but when I checked the status of my order, under " Destination Service Area", it shows the wrong information. I says Elizabeth - USA when its suppose to be going to New York - USA. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 8, 2008)

sto·len, steal·ing, noun
–verb (used with object)
to take (the property of another or others) without permission or right, esp. secretly or by force: A pickpocket stole his watch.

according to this definition... It is NOT stealing. The company gave him the cube. He didn't try to take the cube and didn't want it in the first place. And I'm pretty sure that he didn't use force to get the cube lol


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 8, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> I don't know if this has been answered yet, but when I checked the status of my order, under " Destination Service Area", it shows the wrong information. I says Elizabeth - USA when its suppose to be going to New York - USA. Does anyone know what the problem is?



Your cube may be storing noxious gases upon arrival, be careful!

On a more serious note, don't worry about it, the courier will just have to go from NJ to NY.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 8, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > Your basically stealing if you don't return it.
> ...


Just to add my opinion, or what I'd do in the same situation... I agree with both Leviticus and mrbiggs. He said "basically stealing" not just "stealing", which is a wording distinction that works for me. It's not really wrong to keep it, but I know I wouldn't feel right about it. I would contact them, explain what happened, what you want, and then come to an agreement. It's a matter of honor and decency, not just what is legal - although using legal justification is always helpful. Moreover, it's is unclear that you could just apply one countries laws in this international case.

Factoring shipping costs and stuff, I think it's possible to figure out something that is mutually beneficial to both parties - you are all intelligent people right?

pablobaluba seems to be reaching a bit hard to defend himself on this. Obviously "it's not my fault". Keep repeating that isn't going to make the tiny bit of guilt go away . Show some respect to V-Cubes. Take a step towards the moral high-ground!


-Doug


----------



## bodom (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I got my V-6 today, and I will have to chime in and say that it's crap. On many occasions, the whole cube will lock up in one axis, and you have to twist in another direction to release the lock. I hadn't even played with it for a half hour until *crunch* and three center pieces (along with another support piece) popped out. I got the corner-center piece back in, but I still need to put the edge-center pieces in (along with the support piece). I still haven't figured it out.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, alot of people seem to agree that the cubes (even the V-6) gets awesome after some breaking in, so dont worry. Too bad this agreement was made after I decided to get my new cubes elsewhere, I guess I will wait for the black cubes now


----------



## Radu (Jul 8, 2008)

UMichSpeedCubist said:


> mrbiggs said:
> 
> 
> > Leviticus said:
> ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2008)

pablobaluba said:


> the V6 is great. i really don't understand why people blame on it so much. it didn't popped at all. actually it popped once when i forced it..i was curious to see a bit of the mechanism. but if you know how to turn it it's excellent. maybe you people are too "aggressive" with your cubes. it's really a nice product. i solved it 4 times without having any mechanism problems.
> 
> the v7 is hard to turn and stiff. surprisingly for some, i like the v6 better than this one. i think that it will get better after breaking in. still a good product. i haven't lubed any of them yet and i don't think i'll do it anytime soon. the stickers on the v7 could have also been better positioned, they are not perfectly centered.



Obviously, this shows there is some significant variation between individual cubes. For mine, the V7 was very smooth and easy to turn from the very beginning. Both the V6 and the V5 were much stiffer than the V7 to begin with; the V6 most of all. But the V6 is getting less stiff the more I use it.


----------



## pjk (Jul 8, 2008)

I received the V-Cubes today, will post pics in the V-cube pic thread in off-topic. All of them feel free good. I've used Clancy's cubes, so I am not worried about how they will become.

All of the boxes were pretty well beat up, one of the center caps of the 7x7 was off when I got the package. The way they were mailed was a little cheap, in my opinion. 4 boxes inside of a bag, for some fragile items like these? Out of the 1000+ transactions I have done online, this was one of the worst packing jobs I've ever seen. If I had paid say $10-$20 for shipping, I would understand, but I paid $51. Overall though, the got the cubes and they work, so I am happy.


----------



## Radu (Jul 8, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> pablobaluba said:
> 
> 
> > the V6 is great. i really don't understand why people blame on it so much. it didn't popped at all. actually it popped once when i forced it..i was curious to see a bit of the mechanism. but if you know how to turn it it's excellent. maybe you people are too "aggressive" with your cubes. it's really a nice product. i solved it 4 times without having any mechanism problems.
> ...



then i guess i'll have to shop again


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2008)

pablobaluba said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > pablobaluba said:
> ...


If you do, could you 
a) order 2 black 5x5x5's for me (more if possible)
b) receive them before the Czech Open
c) bring them with you to the Czech Open
d) receive many thanks (and the money)


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you think there'll be any difference in feel between the black and white 5x5s (or the other sizes for that matter)? I'm considering of getting the black 5x5s (i'd have to change the sticker to white from black any how, and even though it looks cool, my recognition isn't too great on those).


----------



## FrankMorris (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes Harris, there is a difference in feel between the white and black plastic. However, it certainly is not a problem.

As with the white plastic on other cubes, it is just a bit smoother.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think the feel will be very different. Certainly not as different as white and black cube4you's. Probably more like the difference between white and black EastSheens.


----------



## Ton (Jul 9, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Do you think there'll be any difference in feel between the black and white 5x5s (or the other sizes for that matter)? I'm considering of getting the black 5x5s (i'd have to change the sticker to white from black any how, and even though it looks cool, my recognition isn't too great on those).



Yes there are some differences, the black plastic feels harder and react better on silicone spray.
The white plastic feel smoother as the black, without lubrication the white is smoother

However as speedcube I see no difference after lubricating the black


----------



## Ton (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> a) order 2 black 5x5x5's for me (more if possible)
> b) receive them before the Czech Open
> c) bring them with you to the Czech Open
> d) receive many thanks (and the money)



I will receive some more 5x5 black today, I might have one for sale.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

which cubes are easier to solve; odd or even? Is there a consensus on the issue?


----------



## Radu (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If you do, could you
> a) order 2 black 5x5x5's for me (more if possible)
> b) receive them before the Czech Open
> c) bring them with you to the Czech Open
> d) receive many thanks (and the money)



unforutnately i can't help you  but i would have bought those without hesitation. i won't be there, although i wish to get to my first speedcubing event.

now about the cubes: once again...my v6 is excellent. i have nothing to complain about.
but my v7..i think it's getting stiffer and stiffer. i can't believe i've seen people on youtube turning the outer slices with on finger. i have to use my whole hand for the outer slices...so for the inner ones it's a pain. maybe i'll spray it a bit.
oh..and some other negative thing about the white plastic....it's getting dirty . i mean, the stickers collect dirt around them. i don't know if i'm the only one


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 9, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> which cubes are easier to solve; odd or even? Is there a consensus on the issue?



I would say imo, odd cubes because with an odd cube, you don't have to worry about getting the color scheme right because odd cubes have a fixed center. I think with even cubes there are more parity cases than odd cubes.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > a) order 2 black 5x5x5's for me (more if possible)
> ...


 
That would be great.



JonathanChiu said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > which cubes are easier to solve; odd or even? Is there a consensus on the issue?
> ...


 
I partially agree, but after mastering the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 other sizes just require a little getting used to, but no new techniques are needed.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > which cubes are easier to solve; odd or even? Is there a consensus on the issue?
> ...



iw as deciding if i should get the 7x7 or the 6x6. I guess 7x7 is the the better thing to go for then  Its bigger AND easier in that sense


----------



## Pedro (Jul 10, 2008)

got my cubes today, 6x6 and 7x7

the 7 feels really good 
the 6 is kinda awkward, turns in 'stages', 4 per turn
and pops a lot...I popped on each of my 3 first solves

just like everybody else, I gues...let's see how they turn out after some breaking in...

how long is everybody playing with them before lubing?


----------



## Radu (Jul 10, 2008)

i played with them a few days and lubed them just yesterday. 

the v7 is excellent now. i can turn the slices with the fingers. i'm very happy now. i recommend lubing the v7
for the v6 there is absolutely no difference for me.i liked it in the beginning. it turns good.

don't lube them too much cause i think there will be greater chances to have a pop


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 10, 2008)

My 7x7x7 came today, and i'm not sure when to lube it, I don't want it to POP, lol. Would be a mess to put back together.


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2008)

I noticed on my 7x7 that an edge piece is split a little bit (an edge piece is made of 2 half's put together). It seems to be together firmly, but you can see the crack in a couple of edges. Anyone else have this on their 7x7's? It hasn't affected the cube at all though.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 10, 2008)

pjk said:


> I noticed on my 7x7 that an edge piece is split a little bit (an edge piece is made of 2 half's put together). It seems to be together firmly, but you can see the crack in a couple of edges. Anyone else have this on their 7x7's? It hasn't affected the cube at all though.



I have 
doesn't seem to affect the cube, but looks kinda...hum...I don't know..


----------



## LarsN (Jul 10, 2008)

I have maybe 5 edges on my 7x7 which has such a split. One is split as much as 1 mm open. But as you say it doesn't affect the cube, or hasn't yet.


----------



## pjk (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay, just was making sure it wasn't just me. Worse case scenario is is splits in half and I have to super-glue it back together, so I am not too worried.


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 10, 2008)

pjk said:


> Okay, just was making sure it wasn't just me. Worse case scenario is is splits in half and I have to super-glue it back together, so I am not too worried.



Almost every single one of my edge pieces as this split. I don't think it will come apart, and if it does, a little super glue will hold it back together.


----------



## TheCuber (Jul 10, 2008)

TheCuber said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, just was making sure it wasn't just me. Worse case scenario is is splits in half and I have to super-glue it back together, so I am not too worried.
> ...


----------



## JonathanChiu (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the screw on the v-cube 7 are adjustable. My center caps on red and black keep flying off and I want to super glue them down. I don't want to superglue it before i know I can adjust the screws.


----------



## Pedro (Jul 11, 2008)

JonathanChiu said:


> Anyone know if the screw on the v-cube 7 are adjustable. My center caps on red and black keep flying off and I want to super glue them down. I don't want to superglue it before i know I can adjust the screws.



my green one pops all the time too...

Frank said it's fine to glue them...didn't ask about wheter is adjustable or not


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, I just found a nice picture of the V-cube 7x7x7







It looks really like a burger if you do a couple of random E-slice turns, I almost took a bite when I found out about it


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 12, 2008)

haha xD that is ONE YUMMY V-burger.. uh i mean cube


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 12, 2008)

*V-Cube 6 pictures*

I took my V-Cube 6 apart just to see how it works and I took some pictures when I reassembled it:
www.rubiks-zauberwuerfel.de/english/vcube6.html


----------



## Raffael (Jul 13, 2008)

That looked like fun 
How long did it take you?


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 13, 2008)

I needed more than an hour, but I think if I would do it a second time (without making photos and without studying the cube) I would get much faster. It isn't very hard to reassemble, but it takes some time only to sort all the pieces.

By the way, I've found a reassembling video for the V-Cube 6 on youtube. RobH0629 describes the whole assembling very detailed:
Part 1: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3h_zXSA_MBo
Part 2: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qL9r2vXIJqs&feature=related
Part 3: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8MTpAQ8bDOI&feature=related


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that is actually pretty expensive but then if food becomes expensive we still eat so if the cube becomes expensive we still buy.

But honestly could they reduce the price a bit


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 8, 2008)

*Verdes Costumer Service*

I just have to tell you this (but new topic would be somehow senseless maybe):
About a month ago my v6 popped again but it was very extreme, pieces were flying through the complete room, landing 3 meters away from me... So I gone to collect the popped parts, but couldn't find the bigger interlocking piece... I pulled all closets of the wall, wiped the room but still I could find it... I was searching it for some hours in total.. expensive toy..
So last week on sunday/monday I wrote to verdes and asked if they could help me out of my disaster because I were pretty depressed.
And monday afternoon I got this answer:
"Dear friend:

Do you need the piece? If so we can send this to you. Let us know.


Thanks
V-CUBE team"

Of course I replied that I still need it and gave them my adress.
Today I recieved a letter from Verdes Innovations, in which they send me 2 bigger interlocking pieces and also 2 smaller ones!

I've got to say, GREAT Service! So if you got problems or still think about if you should buy v-cubes or not, maybe this helps you.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like 6/27/08 instead?
> ...



and the english


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't believe how many V-cubes in those pictures on that post on twisty. I'd love that many, just for the sake of having 600 cubes.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2008)

v-cubes NEVER replied to me and my friends here.


----------

